# Moebius J-2 Detail and Paint Reference.



## Ductapeforever

Okay Kids,
This thread is going to be a reference guide for the Jupiter 2 kit. With the help of Teslabe I will create a cannonical reference for the detailing and painting of this new kit, using the exhaustive notations in the Irwin Allen Scrap Book Vol 2. by William E. Anchors,Jr. (available at some conventions or sometimes on the evil auction site) Using the notations in the book. I will provide Teslab with video cues from which he can make screen captures. Without 35mm film negatives, high resolution will not be possible but we will present the images as large as practical from DVD's. Wish us luck. Check back often. We will post as many photos as we can, and I will provide keys to the scenes from which they were taken and any notes from the book about them.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Since most of the detail in the kit features details from the third season, that's what we will pay most attention to here.

Episode Notes:

(1.) First episode up is "Condemed of Space" (Air date: Sept. 6th, 1967)
Everyone in this episode except Dr. Smith begins wearing their third-season fatigues. Smith first wears his outfit in the second episode of the Third season "Visit to a Hostile Planet"
(2.)The Astrogator, which was last seen in "Cave of the Wizards" is now back in place and will remain so until it disappears once again in "Two Weeks in Space".
(3.) The scene of the Jupiter lifting of the planet is later used in "Junkyard in Space" Color footage from the crash sequence from the pilot episode is run backwards for this lift-off.Some elements of the pilot episode was shot on color film,(second Unit) although never aired in this form. This footage was later added to various second and third season episodes.
(4.) The comet seen through the viewport appeared as Earth's Sun in "Wild Adventure" and is later used as a green planet in "Flight into the Future".


----------



## Ductapeforever

Notes Continued;

(5.) Robby the Robot appears in this episode and also in "War of the Robots". Those of you building Robby pay close attention to the re-detailed chest area and the yellow pin stripes around his arms and feet.
(6.) GAF's beautiful ViewMaster Reels set were based on this episode.
(7.) This is the First appearance of the Jupiter's main viewport crash blinders.


----------



## toyroy

Ductapeforever said:


> Episode Notes:...
> 
> (3.) ...The pilot episode was the only First season episode shot on color film, although never aired in this form...


From what I've heard, only some of the special effects from the "No Place to Hide" pilot were shot in color. Apparently, the launch scene was not part of that footage, nor were in-space shots of the ship.


----------



## Ductapeforever

It is my understanding that the entire episode was shot in color, and that the studio has discovered missing reels of footage. I defer to you sir, as I am certainly no expert on the subject. Meerly repeating hearsay.


----------



## geminibuildups

Only the second unit phototography was filmed in color. This includes the crash of the spaceship, the chariot footage, the one eyed giant and John in the Rocket Belt. The studio told Irwin Allen the he would have to cover the additional cost to shoot the rest of the pilot in color. That was a QUICK "NO"!

The footage which was filmed in color shows up in 2nd and 3rd season episodes.


Geminibuildups
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Ductapeforever

Ther Outer Hull is subject to interpretation, but I plan to use a Metalic Silver Testors 1246 and a sealer coat of Glosscoat. Other options are Metalizer Paints airbrushed on, buffed out and sealed with 1409 Metalizer sealer.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Thank you Geminibuildups, I stand corrected. I knew that if a mistatement was made there were enough knowledgable people here to correct any error.


----------



## starseeker2

That's a wonderful thing that you're trying to do here, much needed. As you say, much of the color will depend on the filming conditions, processing, mastering, etc. I've got a series of backstage photos obviously taken one after another of the Chariot being loaded as the Robinson's leave the ship in the pilot episode, and each photo in the sequence shows Judy's coat as different shades of red and the chariot frame as different shades of deep orange to red. I've also got a series of publicity shots of Don and Judy again obviously taken as a sequence. Their bust shots are identical, only their poses have changed slightly. Don's parka goes from a light powder blue to a rich mid blue to an extremely dark navy blue. How do you choose?
Also, unless you've color calibrated your monitors at both ends, what you see will be an approximation anyway. 
All those qualifications in mind, I thought I'd see what few 3d season backstage photos I have, to accompany your screen grabs. The picture quality isn't great, but you get some idea of the colors involved.


----------



## starseeker2

And this isn't any good for color at all but I thought it might be of interest anyway. Out of attachment space so I can't leave these for too long.
Edit: a couple more photos. You can see the difference in the greys between the two photos of the freezing tube panels. So even photos of the same props taken off the set have considerable variation. But as a general guide for modelers, any information will be of great use.
Another edit: (wierd, I can no longer use manage attachments with my updated Firefox, have to use IE???) a shot of the window frames. They looked like this at the beginning of the 3d season, at least until the revision that added the new control panels that slid out of the sides inside the crash doors. Also, the exterior shot reminded me: the exterior finish of the miniature seems quite a bit darker than the exterior finish on the full size (crash) set.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I think this thread is a good idea as I will need a lot of help getting painting references.


----------



## toyroy

Ductapeforever said:


> Ther Outer Hull is subject to interpretation, but I plan to use a Metalic Silver Testors 1246 and a sealer coat of Glosscoat. Other options are Metalizer Paints airbrushed on, buffed out and sealed with 1409 Metalizer sealer.


Again, I've read that the hero was painted with something close to modern Krylon silver. Also, that it had some grit, or sand, mixed in, to prevent reflection. Metalizer may be a bit too shiny.


----------



## RSN

I just made this cap and it fits in with the above observations about hull color. It was, in fact, not silver at all on the full size. It appears to be a stippled blend of grey and white to achieve the silver look, without reflections. The art department at Fox knew their craft!


----------



## robiwon

Iused Model Master Stainless Steel on my PL J2. It leaves a slight texture that is knocked down when you polish the paint to make it shiny. I did not ploish mine and dullcoated it. I think it turned out quite nice.


----------



## starseeker2

Arugh, a couple more shots of small details. Be interesting to see how "controlled" photos compare with the screen grabs. All these, as far as I know, are the original props.


----------



## Ductapeforever

I love it when a plan comes together, thank you all for assistance and input, as it is much appreciated. The plan here is to focus on colors and detail, however slight, Structures, substructures, fasteners, possible working features, etc.


----------



## RSN

A couple of more grabs I made. Hope they help.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Beautiful, this is what I was after. In the above post you will note the reels for the flight recorder are YELLOW not the usual silver metalic we are used to. It is these minute differences I want to document. Remember, the kit was engineered to represent a third season varient, please note in any photo's that came from other seasons. Other season examples are welcome as they add more options for the scratch builder. In the Space Pod bay, note the large black bumper on the Starboard side bulkhead. Also note the bullitin board , and added viewport on the bulkhead in the Starboard side utility room.


----------



## m jamieson

Because of the exposure latitude of film, sets can't be painted exactly how you would expect them to be. If you want something to appear white for example, you paint it a shade of gray..then once 20,000 watts of studio lighting go on it will appear white. Otherwise all the detail would be washed out on film because it's ability to record a large tonal range is limited. (If you have ever met with actors after a play you will know what I mean as their face make-up appears very dark and orange yet they looked normal skin color under the stage lights.)
So my choice would be to go with screen grabs as this is the color they wanted it to appear and not necessarily the color the prop was actually painted when built.


----------



## robiwon

m jamieson said:


> 20,000 watts of studio lighting go on it will appear white. not necessarily the color the prop was actually painted when built.


Unless you put your model under those 20,000 watt lights.......wait that wouldn't be good.:tongue:

Seriously though, any good shots of the exterior?


----------



## RSN

Here are some more. Note the door next to the ladder has about a 2" gap at the bottom. Also the colors involved with the hatch controls. Could have gotten a better shot of the communications station from "Hunters Moon", but it was part of a process shot, (An image was burned onto the TV screen.), so the color and contrast were way off. Also of note, what appears gray on the set detailing, mostly around the communication screen, is really green. Just like the flight console under the viewport.


----------



## RSN

robiwon said:


> Unless you put your model under those 20,000 watt lights.......wait that wouldn't be good.:tongue:
> 
> Seriously though, any good shots of the exterior?


Best I could find for now. One of the miniature and a close-up of the full size set.


----------



## woof359

depends if you want your ship to like it did on Tv or in person, studio lights and film speed change every thing. i never knew for the longest time the Enterprise wasnt white, but maybe Gene wanted a whit ship and the only way for it to show up on Tv was to paint it greyessssss

Darn, looks like this has been addressed already.


----------



## m jamieson

RSN said:


> Here are some more. Note the door next to the ladder has about a 2" gap at the bottom. Also the colors involved with the hatch controls. Could have gotten a better shot of the communications station from "Hunters Moon", but it was part of a process shot, (An image was burned onto the TV screen.), so the color and contrast were way off. Also of note, what appears gray on the set detailing, mostly around the communication screen, is really green. Just like the flight console under the viewport.


Hung like a closet door!...not Doctor Smith, I mean the hatch door next to him with the 2 inch gap!


----------



## starseeker2

And here's an alternate control panel/scanner unit from "2 Weeks" and "Lighthouse" among others. I can't find in my notes if this was just the left unit or if both units were replaced. Something else for searches and screen grabs.


----------



## starmanmm

For my hull color, I primed the hull with white and then sprayed plasti-kote Classic Metals Crystal blue.

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/starmanmm/Jupiter 2/J2007.jpg


----------



## Dar

Ductapeforever said:


> Since most of the detail in the kit features details from the third season, that's what we will pay most attention to here.
> 
> Episode Notes:
> 
> (1.) First episode up is "Condemed of Space" (Air date: Sept. 6th, 1967)
> Everyone in this episode except Dr. Smith begins wearing their third-season fatigues. Smith first wears his outfit in the second episode of the Third season "Visit to a Hostile Planet"
> (2.)The Astrogator, which was last seen in "Cave of the Wizards" is now back in place and will remain so until it disappears once again in "Two Weeks in Space".
> (3.) The scene of the Jupiter lifting of the planet is later used in "Junkyard in Space" Color footage from the crash sequence from the pilot episode is run backwards for this lift-off.Some elements of the pilot episode was shot on color film,(second Unit) although never aired in this form. This footage was later added to various second and third season episodes.
> (4.) The comet seen through the viewport appeared as Earth's Sun in "Wild Adventure" and is later used as a green planet in "Flight into the Future".




Good idea Duct for this thread.:thumbsup: It will give some people other stuff to concentrate on. Out of this first list, I dont remember Smith wearing his season two costume during seaon 3. I believe they all started to wear their new cloths starting witht the first ep. 


Some of the set colors of the second season are also in some of the third season episodes, before they refreshed the set. The tape reels for example were still painted their silver color for a couple episodes and than painted yellow.(If you watch the dvds in airdate order they switch from silver to yellow a couple times during the first few episodes.


----------



## Ductapeforever

In "Condemed of Space" Dr. Smith was the only member of the group not seen in third season costume. The first few scenes he appears in night clothes, followed by his silver flight suit for the rest of the episode. As for set colors, they changed back and forth from scene to scene as the studio reused some effects footage. Sort of a now-you-see- it, now-you-don't.


----------



## toyroy

Oops. You beat me to it!


----------



## Dar

Ductapeforever said:


> In "Condemed of Space" Dr. Smith was the only member of the group not seen in third season costume. The first few scenes he appears in night clothes, followed by his silver flight suit for the rest of the episode. As for set colors, they changed back and forth from scene to scene as the studio reused some effects footage. Sort of a now-you-see- it, now-you-don't.



Ahhh yes he did indeed remian in his flight suit the rest of the ep. I do rememeber the set though had some season 2 colors. The tape reels were indeed silver for an ep or two in the third season. I think they were actually standing in front of them. Of course the scanners on the control console also changed later in the season as well as a few other things.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Get the next one Roy!


----------



## teslabe

Wow, this tread has taken right off, I sent some screen grads to ductape and will send him more when I can but it looks like you all are doing fine without me......:wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever

All input is valuable. The more eyes and minds to the task, the better. Who better to pick out details,than a modeler? I encourage everyone to pitch in. Scenes blend in our minds and become common and taken for granted, we need sharp detail oriented eyes to pick out little differences, color changes,new equipment, set construction details, props,markings, etc. I just recieved the first group of screen captures from Kent, and will spend the day pouring over them.


----------



## bert model maker

teslabe said:


> Wow, this tread has taken right off, I sent some screen grads to ductape and will send him more when I can but it looks like you all are doing fine without me......:wave:


teslabe, you have email


----------



## Ductapeforever

The Project has to have a Title! Now we have a banner to work under.


----------



## woof359

Ductapeforever said:


> The Project has to have a Title! Now we have a banner to work under.


this pic is now part of my screen saver, many thanks. (-:

so 3rd seaosn jup floor is 3 colors not 2, the flight controls chage a zillion times, not sure I can tell from the test shots which season this kit has, knowing it comes with landing leg doors was a nice surprise.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Most of the set changes occured durring season changes, but the changes seem to have no rational reason at times. As I stated my intent is to feature the third season upper deck primarily, although it is becomeing apparent that notations of set changes may have to include images as far back as first season and the Pilot. So this is something I need to address. The mission here has to alter slightly,and I will need everyones assistance. Break out your DVD's and begin combing through the ENTIRE run of the series,searching for any significant changes in the onscreen features. If you have the ability to do screen grabs, please let me know and I will provide my e-mail address where you can send them. I need all you armchair archeologist's and net detectives on the case!


----------



## bert model maker

Woof, You have mail also.
bert


----------



## xsavoie

If the content inside is half as nice as the cover picture,this paint guide should be terrific.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Make it so, number One!


----------



## woof359

some day the deck seemed like Lynnolium and other times it looked like painted ply wood. they added speakers and a missle launch pistol grip, keeping the kit acurate is going to be a challange


----------



## Ductapeforever

It is not the intention of this guide to "be-all-end-all 100% accurate", That Folks is quite IMPOSSIBLE. However, it is my goal to illustrate all manner of differences in equipment, colors, markings, props etc. With the information printed here it should allow you, the model builder, a reasonable representation of the Jupiter 2 as she appears on your television screen, one that is pleasing to the eye and something you will be proud to show off. All colors are listed as they appear on my 50" color corrected High Defination LCD TV. Use your own judgement if you simply must paint it like the studio props.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

When the Moebius Jupiter 2 was first peeked at, I started grabbing 3rd season shots. Here are a few....notice the picture on the wall in middle grab.


----------



## StarshipClass

Best possible thread so far for the upcoming J2 kit!!! :thumbsup:

Thanks to all who contribute!


----------



## woof359

the back hall way, i noticed in Junkyard theres a stair case leading down to the right of the port hole


----------



## John P

Lloyd Collins said:


> When the Moebius Jupiter 2 was first peeked at, I started grabbing 3rd season shots. Here are a few....notice the picture on the wall in middle grab.


You also caught Dr. Smith in mid-mince!


----------



## m jamieson

And the wall with the porthole...straight up and down! "Should we build it to the angle of the hull sides? "Does it matter?.. the kids will never notice!"


----------



## Steve H

Man, 3rd season...that just pretty much gave up on what little consistency and logic they had regarding the interior of the Jupiter 2, didn't they? 

Whatever served the needs of the script of the moment.

Good job guys. Keep it up!


----------



## Ductapeforever

m jamieson said:


> And the wall with the porthole...straight up and down! "Should we build it to the angle of the hull sides? "Does it matter?.. the kids will never notice!"


I plan to add the viewport, but on an incline to match the hull contour.


----------



## woof359

I dont remember if they said the back port hole is part of the upper hull or not,Im afraid to ask any more.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

More grabs.


----------



## Griffworks

Kewel screencaps, Lloyd! :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a

Nice documentation! Many details per grab!


----------



## teslabe

Just sent a load of screen grabs from "The Reluctant Stowaway", to ductape. It's so funny how even in the same episode things are different......:freak:
In the first two pictures the tape drive is different as are two of the top panels, the center one in the second picture is the robot's power indicator. The thrid picture is of the Astrogator coming down after launch, look to the right and you can see tubes, I'm sure they are star charts, but you never see them again in any episode....:drunk:


----------



## Dar

teslabe said:


> Just sent a load of screen grabs from "The Reluctant Stowaway", to ductape. It's so funny how even in the same episode things are different......:freak:
> In the first two pictures the tape drive is different as are two of the top panels, the center one in the second picture is the robot's power indicator. The thrid picture is of the Astrogator coming down after launch, look to the right and you can see tubes, I'm sure they are star charts, but you never see them again in any episode....:drunk:




Well of course the reason for the star charts and Astrogator moving is because it was before they changed the set. The pilot had elemnts from the original shot pilot and the reshot pilot with Dr. Smith. I never liked the astrogator moving up and down. We only saw that in the pilot and never again.


----------



## woof359

I never knew the head rest folded down, nice catch


----------



## Ductapeforever

The first ten pages of the e-book guide have been published here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/ 

Comments, and constructive criticism welcomed.(Be kind)


----------



## Ductapeforever

Oh, by the way. The e-book is free to download and print on 8 1/2 x 11 format. Most of it will be in color though (watch your ink). I recommend saving the pages to a file also. I will add pages each day untill we get a finished piece. It's your book boys, help me write it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Thanks Jeffrey and Y3a, I try to capture as much in as few grabs as the scene will allow. Here are the next set.


----------



## Gemini1999

Dar said:


> Well of course the reason for the star charts and Astrogator moving is because it was before they changed the set. The pilot had elemnts from the original shot pilot and the reshot pilot with Dr. Smith. I never liked the astrogator moving up and down. We only saw that in the pilot and never again.


Yeah, using "Reluctant Stowaway" isn't the best source for detail shots because they used some material shot for the pilot and other material shot later on for the series. The standing set did go through some revisions from pilot to series.

Going from season to season, other differences crop up, so in the end, it's about deciding which details you're using, what colors and from which season when it comes to determining on what your final build will represent.

Bryan


----------



## Ductapeforever

"Reluctant Stowaway" and other first and second season episodes serve as a starting point for many of the standard features that appeared throughout the run of the series.
Trust me, there will be plenty of Third season screen grabs, Kent is filling my e-mail box with them. I intend to document all the features and color changes, both inside and out. I will make notations on the rarer and obscure ones in featured text.


----------



## StarshipClass

m jamieson said:


> And the wall with the porthole...straight up and down! "Should we build it to the angle of the hull sides? "Does it matter?.. the kids will never notice!"


While the inner wall is perpendicular to the floor, the porthole "glass" or opening as represented there past the sill _seems _to be tilted oddly in what appears to be an attempt to represent the curvature of the hull. Still not enough angle I'll wager but the live action sets were very iffy on hull angles.

I think the porthole sliding cover was pretty much up and down, however.


----------



## StarshipClass

Ductapeforever said:


> Oh, by the way. The e-book is free to download and print on 8 1/2 x 11 format. Most of it will be in color though (watch your ink). I recommend saving the pages to a file also. I will add pages each day untill we get a finished piece. It's your book boys, help me write it.


Verily, thy leadership in this endeavor justifieth mine hope for and confidence in the virtues that maketh a small industrious community. :thumbsup:


----------



## JAT

Dar said:


> Well of course the reason for the star charts and Astrogator moving is because it was before they changed the set. The pilot had elemnts from the original shot pilot and the reshot pilot with Dr. Smith. I never liked the astrogator moving up and down. We only saw that in the pilot and never again.


You can see the support pole extended through the open hatchway in a first season episode, Giants? or maybe Hungry Sea? They are preparing to leave the ship in the chariot and, looking through the open hatch, see the astrogator in the elevated position. I believe that is the only other use of what is a kind of nifty ( and probably expensive-to-create ) effect.


----------



## JAT

Ductapeforever said:


> The first ten pages of the e-book guide have been published here:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/
> 
> Comments, and constructive criticism welcomed.(Be kind)


Brilliant! Excellent start. Have not seen some of these in still format before. Great detail and, as someone already mentioned, about the most useful thread to be offered on the subject, that of course being our beloved Jupiter/Gemini spacecraft. Thank you for taking the time to put this together. A curious observation; in the close-up of the inner hatch, did you notice that the sliding shield is not actually inside the door frame? Looks like a stage hand is simply sliding some panel down over the window from above.


----------



## JAT

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Verily, thy leadership in this endeavor justifieth mine hope for and confidence in the virtues that maketh a small industrious community. :thumbsup:


What he said.


----------



## Dar

Coming along nicely. :thumbsup: 
Now I know that the series "implied" a third level in one episode. 
Of course we dont need any screen grabs of that, BUT there is one feature from that episode I would like to try to incorporate as a first level feature. Since we have plenty of space behind the walls, I would like to construct a storage area that resembles the one from that episode that Will walked through before going into the power core level. Is it possible for someone to get a couple of the screen grabs of that storage room Dr. Smith and Will ran through in the episode "The Space Creature"? I do know that it showed two doors and several boxes as well as a support beam and I believe there was a light near one of the doors. I think this would be a cool storage room to replicate at least in asthetics for the upper level. It contained most of the colors you would expect for a LIS episode.

I tried to get some screen captures myself, but am having trouble getting the whole image into paint. I dont know what Im doing wrong. So if anyone can capture several images from that scene that would be cool. There are two scenes in that ep that show the storage room. One is at the end where Smith is chasing will. I will continue to try to get images myself. Its new to me so Im kinda winging it.


----------



## Ductapeforever

If you include the Power Core room that's four levels! Common Irwin, even a child can understand it all won't fit in there.


----------



## Dar

Ductapeforever said:


> If you include the Power Core room that's four levels! Common Irwin, even a child can understand it all won't fit in there.



Actually the "third level" shown in that episode was the power core:lol: There was never a 4th level as far as I know.

It was only shown for a brief time in that episode so I still consider the ship only two levels and try to forget that episode.:lol: I remember even as a kid that it seemed out of place. I think they were trying to retcon the ship as bigger in scale than what we were to led to believe previous.:lol:

Still though it did show some cool asthetics when concerning storage areas. We had never seen a storage area before that episode. So if anyone can get some screen grabs that would be cool. I want to try to replicate the storage container graphics and colors of the room.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Pounding out the pages. I'm making good progress on this thing though. Any particular areas of the ship you have questions about, tell me so I can focus on the area of concern.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## toyroy

There are a number of color publicity shots of the main deck from early in the first season. However, I don't remember seeing many from "No Place to Hide," especially of areas that were later altered. I know your focus is on the third season, but maybe this is a rare opportunity to collect such materials.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Got ya covered Roy! (I always wanted to say that. Watching Roy Rodgers) It quickly became apparent that the changes from all the seasons would have to be addressed. Most were covered in "Reluctant Stowaway" and I am reviewing "No Place To Hide" for anything further.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## bert model maker

Great screenGrabs


----------



## teslabe

Ductapeforever said:


> Got ya covered Roy! (I always wanted to say that. Watching Roy Rodgers) It quickly became apparent that the changes from all the seasons would have to be addressed. Most were covered in "Reluctant Stowaway" and I am reviewing "No Place To Hide" for anything further.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


Just let me know what your looking for from "No Place to Hide", I'll load it it tonight and start pulling images.


----------



## teslabe

bert model maker said:


> Great screenGrabs


Thanks Bert....:wave: "I gota million of them".......


----------



## geminibuildups

Excellent work on the screen grabs!!! The cabinet referred to on the astrogator (#17) is actually a pull out stool. It can be seen in one of the season 3 episodes infront of the commuications console. I THINK Its Deadliest of the Species. I'll have a look later and post it. 


GEMINIBUILDUPS

www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## reticulan5

It's good other people are picking up on the color shift due to the warm lighting.For those of you who have Photoshop or similar.Just look at a screen grab of say the Robot with his claws.On the Grab it looks like a orange,but we all know it's red.So cool the tint
or add blue until you get the claw red looking .That should put you in the Ballpark.


----------



## reticulan5

PerfesserCoffee said:


> While the inner wall is perpendicular to the floor, the porthole "glass" or opening as represented there past the sill _seems _to be tilted oddly in what appears to be an attempt to represent the curvature of the hull. Still not enough angle I'll wager but the live action sets were very iffy on hull angles.
> 
> I think the porthole sliding cover was pretty much up and down, however.


I found the same with the outside set of the lower viewport looking in.The episode is Wild Adventure where we see the Green Lady floating outside the window and Smith inside.The Set piece needs to be angled far more to 
match the 4&10 miniatures.


----------



## toyroy

Just to clarify: the info which is tough to come by, is the _color_ of the Gemini XII interior.


----------



## bert model maker

teslabe said:


> Thanks Bert....:wave: "I gota million of them".......


How did you like the paint scheme i sent ? It puts a name & paint # to what your seeing in the screen grabs.


----------



## Ductapeforever

I'm not even going to try to compensate for the studio lighting, because so many factors can effect the outcome. I intend to use colors that appear "ON SCREEN". That's the way they were intended to look by the fine folks who brought us our weekly adventure fix. I know the Lost in Space DVD's are not available in Blue Ray yet, but guys, take my word for it. You havn't really seen LIS until you see it played on a Blue Ray Player to a 50" High Definition TV. There is a difference,...a HUGH DIFFERENCE ! The level of brightness,clarity,color, and sharpness is anything short of amazing. (Yes Blue Ray players will play standard DVD's, just not the other way around.) If you could see what I'm talking about, you would say"That's exactly like I want my J-2 to look!"


----------



## Ductapeforever

Toyroy,... ssshhh. Don't tell any one, this will be our secret. But the "Gemini XII" was
Black and White...with shades of gray!:lol:


----------



## toyroy

^I've heard that about the first season Seaview, too...


----------



## Gemini1999

geminibuildups said:


> Excellent work on the screen grabs!!! The cabinet referred to on the astrogator (#17) is actually a pull out stool. It can be seen in one of the season 3 episodes infront of the commuications console. I THINK Its Deadliest of the Species. I'll have a look later and post it.


I was wondering if anyone else noticed that. The stool has a metal slide pin that goes into the floor at the base of the astrogator to hold it in place while being stowed. I've seen it on occasion in more than one episode during S1 & S2 episodes as well, but since they never really show where it comes from, not many make the connection of where it's stored. I always thought that it was a neat idea, but since nobody ever "sat" at the astrogator, they never made a point of showing it off.

Bryan


----------



## Ductapeforever

Anyone know the episode with the Astrogator stool shown in use? I'll try to pull it up.


----------



## geminibuildups

It IS in Deadliest of the Species. Go in about 10 minutes into the episode and there is a good side view of it. (I didn't watch the whole thing -- but there are more shots)

Geminibuildups
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Ductapeforever

Got it. The stool is a 'beefy' stool with aluminum frames on the side with seven lightening holes, the back consists of the Astrogator frame section and afore mentioned locking pin visible.


----------



## starseeker2

Boy, with my newly updated Firefox all wonky is it ever hard to post an attachment here. ?? Despite my less than high enthusiasm for anything 3d season, I must track down that episode. The blueprints I have have two slightly different shapes for the bench. This is the one I chose to document back in the dark (pre-dvd) ages.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Still more...


----------



## woof359

what program are you guys using to catch such big screen bytes?


----------



## teslabe

bert model maker said:


> How did you like the paint scheme i sent ? It puts a name & paint # to what your seeing in the screen grabs.


I liked it very much, thank you....:wave:


----------



## teslabe

woof359 said:


> what program are you guys using to catch such big screen bytes?


I'm using Nero8 to transcode the DVD's vob files to avi and Adobe's Premiere Pro the export the frames.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I use PowerDVD that came with my PC DVD recorder.


----------



## Ductapeforever

A few more pages done. Everyone pay special attention to page 24, I have included a bonus diorama assessory. Print full size on card stock. Will do others later as well. Enjoy!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## Dar

^^^Very nice.:thumbsup: Thanks Duct.


----------



## RSN

Sorry, geek in me. Page 23, bottom picture of the Robot and the ladder. That is the lower level and the area to the left is the galley, not the upper level storage area.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## Dar

RSN said:


> Sorry, geek in me. Page 23, bottom picture of the Robot and the ladder. That is the lower level and the area to the left is the galley, not the upper level storage area.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/




Yeah that is not the storage area. The storage area by the way was on the second level as seen in "Space Creature". There were boxes of SURVIVAL GEAR XL-608, FOOD CONCENTRATE AL-510, and ELECTRON COMPUTER PARTS CP-711.:lol:Stacked four 2ft boxes high.Gotta love it.:lol:

I had requested a couple of pics of that room in case some wanted to make a first level storage area using the asthetics of that storage room. Duct made a nice dio of the boxes.

You know I was thinking, at least the producers did try to explain how they rarely ran out of equipment and food on the ship, sadly they screwed it up by putting the power core on a third level.:lol: They should have just shown a small engine room next to the storage room that had repair hatches to the blinking power core, instead of making it an entire level of its own. But of course the larger power core we got in the episode made it a more dramic chase for Will and Smith.:lol:


----------



## woof359

season 3, Junkyard in Space, John uses a stair case to the right of the port hole to ealk down to the lower level


----------



## RSN

woof359 said:


> season 3, Junkyard in Space, John uses a stair case to the right of the port hole to ealk down to the lower level


From what I have been told, when they moved the upper deck to a new, smaller, soundstage, they did not have holes in the floor for the elevator or the ladder. Actors had to leave the scene somehow, so that is what the came up with. In the "Time Merchant", Maureen says she is going below, and exits toward the freezing tubes and disappears!


----------



## geminibuildups

Dar said:


> Yeah that is not the storage area. The storage area by the way was on the second level as seen in "Space Creature". There were boxes of SURVIVAL GEAR XL-608, FOOD CONCENTRATE AL-510, and ELECTRON COMPUTER PARTS CP-711.:lol:Stacked four 2ft boxes high.Gotta love it.:lol:
> 
> 
> FOOD CONCENTRATE. Right behind a door with a big label saying "DANGER: RADIOACTIVE!" TOO funny!!


----------



## Dar

geminibuildups said:


> Dar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is not the storage area. The storage area by the way was on the second level as seen in "Space Creature". There were boxes of SURVIVAL GEAR XL-608, FOOD CONCENTRATE AL-510, and ELECTRON COMPUTER PARTS CP-711.:lol:Stacked four 2ft boxes high.Gotta love it.:lol:
> 
> 
> FOOD CONCENTRATE. Right behind a door with a big label saying "DANGER: RADIOACTIVE!" TOO funny!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol: Never thought of that.Though the reactor core is beyond that room. Still funny though.:lol::lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## m jamieson

I wouldn't be surprised at that point if one of the writers would have had her say "I'm going below"and then walk out the airlock.


----------



## RSN

m jamieson said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at that point if one of the writers would have had her say "I'm going below"and then walk out the airlock.


Funny you should say that. In "The Great Vegetable Rebellion", Will and Judy exit through the air lock on the upper deck. Problem? They set down on the landing gear, and everyone else was shown exiting down the stairs! Why, oh why, do I know all this?!


----------



## m jamieson

...or "John, I'm going down with Dr. Smith!" Now there is where all believability would be gone! LOL


----------



## Ductapeforever

Hey guys , back to it. I have heard from several folks on the robot near the ladder. It is indeed the lower level (tired eyes at 3:30 in the morning) I will be pulling and correcting pages today. Thanks for the input, I need you guys to help keep me straight and on track.Thanks geminibuildups for the correct data on the supply boxes, a revised version is forthcoming. I felt the white boxes were boring so I added a little color to them, I can do them in white for the purists out there.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Duct,excellent reference detail guide! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

One thing about the series as we know, that any part of the ship would change from episode to episode as needed in the script. So, really any change is not old if added to the 3rd season designed model, since if it was used, it can be reused at anytime. That is what makes this Guide Book reference photos and extras so valuable to us.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The first shot does not relate to the model, but, I love Dr.Smith's expression.


----------



## Dar

^^^^Johnathan Harris was great with his facial expressions.:lol:





Ductapeforever said:


> Hey guys , back to it. I have heard from several folks on the robot near the ladder. It is indeed the lower level (tired eyes at 3:30 in the morning) I will be pulling and correcting pages today. Thanks for the input, I need you guys to help keep me straight and on track.Thanks geminibuildups for the correct data on the supply boxes, a revised version is forthcoming. I felt the white boxes were boring so I added a little color to them, I can do them in white for the purists out there.



Thanks for your efforts on the supply boxes. Either option is nice when concerning color. In my previous posts are also the script and corresponding numbers on each box if people want to even go further with it. Even a step further would be the colored stripes. Black/Yellow:Food concentrate, Red/Blue: Electron Computer Parts and Black/Red Survival Gear.

This is something Im sure everyone can play around with in paint.


Thanks again duct for a fun and controversy free J2 thread in the moebius forums.


----------



## Ductapeforever

I would like to ask again, anyone with an eye for detail, please help me spot features so they can be brought to light. If you can do Screen Captures I would appreciate any help there as well. I'm keeping Kent busy,so lets spread the work load a bit. If you know of something odd, a favorite detail or feature of the J-2, share it and we'll put it in the guide.


----------



## Ductapeforever

As anyone who is a fan of Lost In Space knows, nearly anything Irwin did he did for his own gratification. Which is why when we try to apply logic to the shows concepts over 40 years later, we come to the conclusion that the J-2 could only have been designed by a pack of drunken leprechauns. Continuity is anything but laughable, and set changes seem to have occured with the dawning of a new day. Anything therefore as modelers we do to the forthcoming J-2 could be assumed to be correct at some point in the shows history. The different features I am highlighting are left to the modeler as merely another of a multitude of options, do with them what you will. As this entire project is simply advice, take it,...or leave it.

Enough with the soapbox,...back to work!


----------



## geminibuildups

REALLY wanna drive the continuity guys CRAZY?? 

"SPACE CREATURE"- There is a valve on the airlock floor which was never there before.

Also - "JUNKYARD OF SPACE" - The "Rocket Firing Control" on main control console. 


GEMINIBUILDUPS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Ductapeforever

geminibuildups said:


> REALLY wanna drive the continuity guys CRAZY??
> 
> "SPACE CREATURE"- There is a valve on the airlock floor which was never there before.
> 
> Also - "JUNKYARD OF SPACE" - The "Rocket Firing Control" on main control console.
> 
> 
> GEMINIBUILDUPS
> www.geminibuildupstudios.com




Good eyes, I caught those too! They are added to the ever expanding want list of grabs...


----------



## m jamieson

The 3rd season TV screen with the sine wave generator that replaced the radar screens was a change that I'm sure they did cause it just looked cool on camera. It was the same set-up that they used on board the spindrift. That it gave no information as a primary display was I'm sure, not a concern of the producers!


----------



## geminibuildups

In Junkyard Of Space, there is also a radio transmitter on the wall outside the space pod bay.

In some season 3 episodes, the 2 sweeping radar screens are replaced by oscilloscope type units on the main control section.



Geminibuildups
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Dar

geminibuildups said:


> REALLY wanna drive the continuity guys CRAZY??
> 
> "SPACE CREATURE"- There is a valve on the airlock floor which was never there before.
> 
> GEMINIBUILDUPS
> www.geminibuildupstudios.com


Yeah that was the valve Dr. Smith got his foot caught on.:lol: I think thats one detail I can do without.:lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Some more...


----------



## Dar

Ductapeforever said:


> As anyone who is a fan of Lost In Space knows, nearly anything Irwin did he did for his own gratification. Which is why when we try to apply logic to the shows concepts over 40 years later, we come to the conclusion that the J-2 could only have been designed by a pack of drunken leprechauns. Continuity is anything but laughable, and set changes seem to have occured with the dawning of a new day. Anything therefore as modelers we do to the forthcoming J-2 could be assumed to be correct at some point in the shows history. The different features I am highlighting are left to the modeler as merely another of a multitude of options, do with them what you will. As this entire project is simply advice, take it,...or leave it.
> 
> Enough with the soapbox,...back to work!



Thats the fun thing. No two Jupiter 2's will be alike.:thumbsup:


----------



## geminibuildups

I agree. But the valve was so silly , I thought it was worth an "honorable mention". I don't include that detail in my builds. I have never had a client who requested it ---- and I'm not going to suggest it . 

Do you REALLY have to go into the airlock to search it? Just look through the little window.

Geminibuildups
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## teslabe

Ductapeforever said:


> Good eyes, I caught those too! They are added to the ever expanding want list of grabs...


I'll start on the third season grabs tonight, we should work together on the screen grabs so we don't duplicate our efforts. Lloyd, let me know what you are focusing on and I'll grab other scenes, how does that sound to you?


----------



## Gemini1999

I haven't seen a pic of it yet, but there is a 3rd season episode called "Target: Earth" where the Robinsons have been replaced by alien duplicates. On one of the 3 control "boxes" that sit near the main viewport, there's an additional unit on the right hand side where Maj. West normally sits. They refer to it as an "inertial guidance system". It might have been added by the aliens for the episode, but it was not in any previous episode and never seen again either.

Bryan


----------



## Ductapeforever

Kent, Lloyd is onboard now and searching as well, don't worry about duplicates, when I spot'em I pick the best of the two. 
Herb


----------



## teslabe

Ductapeforever said:


> Kent, Lloyd is onboard now and searching as well, don't worry about duplicates, when I spot'em I pick the best of the two.
> Herb


Great....:thumbsup:


----------



## geminibuildups

Gemini1999 said:


> I haven't seen a pic of it yet, but there is a 3rd season episode called "Target: Earth" where the Robinsons have been replaced by alien duplicates. On one of the 3 control "boxes" that sit near the main viewport, there's an additional unit on the right hand side where Maj. West normally sits. They refer to it as an "inertial guidance system". It might have been added by the aliens for the episode, but it was not in any previous episode and never seen again either.
> 
> Bryan


That unit was called the "Proto Guidance System". It was placed on the Jupiter 2 by the alens.



GEMINIBUILDUPS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## kdaracal

Quick question: Where does the ladder next to the elevator go "up" from the main level? Is there an attic? You can clearly see an opening in the ceiling leading up from the main level.


----------



## teslabe

kdaracal said:


> Quick question: Where does the ladder next to the elevator go "up" from the main level? Is there an attic? You can clearly see an opening in the ceiling leading up from the main level.


Anyone like to answer that one???? I think it's storage...lol.


----------



## Punchcard76

*Lazer gun Locker Doors..*



Lloyd Collins said:


> Some more...


Anyone notice the gun locker doors must fold in the middle and open to the left ?


----------



## kdaracal

Christmas decoration storage? Perhaps hiding Christmas presents like giant 18" Jupiter II model sets for Will to build? HE really could get the details right. But, with all seriousness set aside, I wonder....


----------



## Dar

teslabe said:


> Anyone like to answer that one???? I think it's storage...lol.


I thought it was orignally supposed to be an observation bubble there or telescope. Isnt there a hatch on that side of the jupiter???


----------



## kdaracal

Thanks, Dar. Cool idea. Observation bubble. How did they use those port holes on the upper dome?


----------



## Gary K

Punchcard76 said:


> Anyone notice the gun locker doors must fold in the middle and open to the left ?


I did! I did! 

Gary


----------



## Steve H

kdaracal said:


> Quick question: Where does the ladder next to the elevator go "up" from the main level? Is there an attic? You can clearly see an opening in the ceiling leading up from the main level.


Well, assuming the elevator goes up for manual star sightings, and there's a extending dome that pops out of the hatch in the same area, it MIGHT be that the ladder goes up to access the same device, but my pet theory is, emergency exit. Maybe a blow out panel. If one wanted to play 'real world details' one could put a red outline on the hull over where the ladder should be, or even red 'corners' and the usual '60s style 'warning explosive hatch' and 'rescue' placards nearby.

Given there IS some overhead there (as would have to be to store the manual star sighting system) there could be some survival supplies clipped there ala what was seen in the movie Planet of the Apes.

Because I would assume that if you've crashed the Jupiter 2 THAT bad that you're using the (assumed) topside escape hatch, you're not going to have TIME to go downstairs and pack some bags, right?

It's just a thought. The markings I mention might make for an interesting look. That would give you the chance to add decals at other places, such as the three top ports, some 'no step' markings in obvious places, maybe some placards at the Chariot ramp and the belly docking hatch on the fusion core.


----------



## m jamieson

Gary K said:


> I did! I did!
> 
> Gary


Great panel detail Gary! I'm sure someone will try to get that door to open! lol


----------



## Steve H

Gary K said:


> I did! I did!
> 
> Gary


Well Done, Sir!

yeah, you did your homework alright. Not a drop of doubt about that!

I do think it's funny that what is, more or less a folding closet door was deco'ed to look like the pressure hatches.

Wasn't that just open back in the first season?


----------



## starseeker2

There's even a track in the floor for the door to follow. This is from the last batch of my upper deck drawings that I'll be sending Ductape tomorrow.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

WoW! Until I noticed that in the screen grab, I thought it was a door like the others.

Thanks Gary and starseeker2 for your work.


----------



## JAT

teslabe said:


> Anyone like to answer that one???? I think it's storage...lol.


It's where they kept the solar Christmas decorations. Lots of spiders up there though.


----------



## StarshipClass

Here's an idea for a real "cheat" for those who want to put minimal effort into the interior of the J2 model kit:

Are there enough photographs/information to come up with all the wall panels (with the freezing tubes removed to just show what's behind)?

I'd love to just glue in color photographs of that stuff and paint and glue such items as the freezing tubes, arches, chairs, flight consoles, astrogator, etc. and such that is separate from or sticks out substantially from the wall panels.

That way, even lit up inside, it would look realistic for those building a closed model kit and only seeing in through the front viewports.


----------



## toyroy

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ...I'd love to just glue in color photographs of (the interior walls) and paint and glue such items as the freezing tubes, arches, chairs, flight consoles, astrogator, etc. and such that is separate from or sticks out substantially from the wall panels.
> 
> That way, even lit up inside, it would look realistic for those building a closed model kit and only seeing in through the front viewports.


That, or a variation- a cyclorama, could be used where one might put in a lot of things like operating landing gear, full audio system, and the like. Then the interior could be built separately, like the Star Trek bridge set. Or, put in a scratchbuilt crashsite hull.


----------



## starseeker

I thought I'd resurrect this old thread
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=221966
and starting on page 2, message #29, I've reposted my Jupiter 2 upper deck sketches.


----------



## mrdean

starseeker said:


> I thought I'd resurrect this old thread
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=221966
> and starting on page 2, message #29, I've reposted my Jupiter 2 upper deck sketches.


Starseeker,
I think you should put all of your Lost in Space drawings into the flicker folder that has the reference pictures for this thread. I have been collecting them!

Mark Dean


----------



## starseeker

I don't know if they're the sort of thing Ductapeforever was after, so I just sent them to him to do with as he thinks best.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Hey Guys another day Lost In Cyberspace. The drawings are very valuable info, but they don't translate well to digital. The line drawings are very faint and hard to read. I've tried to adjust the contrast to bring out the detail, to no avail. Perhaps we can convince Gary K to share his drawings with us. (Please, Gary. Pretty Please! Dave Metzner said it was okay by him, they are afterall your Drawings.)


----------



## Ductapeforever

On the drawing subject, anyone out there have the Alpha Control Technical manual? if so I could use some scans of the Flight controls and other instrumentation around the upper deck.


----------



## JAT

Ductapeforever said:


> On the drawing subject, anyone out there have the Alpha Control Technical manual? if so I could use some scans of the Flight controls and other instrumentation around the upper deck.


Duct, I do have the ACRM. What I do not have is any idea on how to scan or send the info held within. However, in the interest of furthering this project along and providing as much information to as many interested people as possible, I would be willing to let you borrow for the purposes of sharing with all. Same goes for the Lost In Space Tech Manual. If that would help, let me know.


----------



## JAT

JAT said:


> Duct, I do have the ACRM. What I do not have is any idea on how to scan or send the info held within. However, in the interest of furthering this project along and providing as much information to as many interested people as possible, I would be willing to let you borrow for the purposes of sharing with all. Same goes for the Lost In Space Tech Manual. If that would help, let me know.


Can't type for #&@%. That would, of course, be the ACTM.


----------



## geminibuildups

I have the Alpha Control Tech Manual. Send me an EMail and i will get you some scans. (I sent you a reply yesterday with the address attached)

The flight controls are pretty accurate except the Artificial Gravity control is not correct.


Geminibuildups

www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## starmanmm

mrdean wrote:


> I think you should put all of your Lost in Space drawings into the flicker folder that has the reference pictures for this thread. I have been collecting them!


Ok, I thought I was following this pretty good, but what flicker folder is being referred to here? Something in the works that will be accessed to later?


----------



## Zorro

starmanmm said:


> mrdean wrote:
> 
> 
> Ok, I thought I was following this pretty good, but what flicker folder is being referred to here? Something in the works that will be accessed to later?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## Ductapeforever

Thanks, Zorro. I try to post the link every few posts, guess I forgot.


----------



## starseeker

Ductapeforever said:


> On the drawing subject, anyone out there have the Alpha Control Technical manual? if so I could use some scans of the Flight controls and other instrumentation around the upper deck.


Duct: I thought I'd e-mailed them to you last week. In fact, Phil Lubin's whole upper deck. Hope you got them... It Was The Alpha Control Reference Manual? The Tech Manual (at least Vol 1, which seems the only one printed) doesn't have any instrumentation. Mostly just some poor copies of blueprints.
I don't understand, the drawings I sent you were files with somewhat better quality than this one I've sectioned a little slice of to post below. If you're not seeing this in the stuff I sent, something's goen worng.


----------



## Ductapeforever

For those of you who want to add a Robot to your J-2, and you happen to own a Johnny Lightning diecast of our mechanical friend, you're in luck. Here he is pictured next to a 1/35 scale soldier figure. So 1/32 scale should be just about right. Now go,... run, don't walk to your nearest computer and order one from the "evil auction site" or anywhere that might still have them in stock.

This has been a Public Service Announcement,...we now join our regular programing ,already in progress!


----------



## teslabe

Ductapeforever said:


> Hey Guys another day Lost In Cyberspace. The drawings are very valuable info, but they don't translate well to digital. The line drawings are very faint and hard to read. I've tried to adjust the contrast to bring out the detail, to no avail. Perhaps we can convince Gary K to share his drawings with us. (Please, Gary. Pretty Please! Dave Metzner said it was okay by him, they are afterall your Drawings.)


Ductape, Is this any better? The stuff starseeker is posting is fantasic..... Is there anything in a higher res. then this, it's hard to work with a 90dpi image. I didn't spend alot of time on this one in hopes that there are High Res copies that I could work with.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dar

Ductapeforever said:


> For those of you who want to add a Robot to your J-2, and you happen to own a Johnny Lightning diecast of our mechanical friend, you're in luck. Here he is pictured next to a 1/35 scale soldier figure. So 1/32 scale should be just about right. Now go,... run, don't walk to your nearest computer and order one from the "evil auction site" or anywhere that might still have them in stock.
> 
> This has been a Public Service Announcement,...we now join our regular programing already in progress!



Thats cool. I have several of them already so Im good to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

Kent, that drawing is much better. even this is better than nothing. Ideally, a sharp clear image would be best.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Much accomplished today, more to come. I've only a scratched the surface. New, authoritative sources coming on board...

Same Time!
Same Channel!
Next...
on Lost in Cyberspace.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## Lloyd Collins

See, I go fishing and I could have offered the scan the ACTM. I do also, have the Jupiter 2 Operators Manual, if you know of it, to scan from if needed.


----------



## StarshipClass

Ductapeforever said:


> For those of you who want to add a Robot to your J-2, and you happen to own a Johnny Lightning diecast of our mechanical friend, you're in luck. Here he is pictured next to a 1/35 scale soldier figure. So 1/32 scale should be just about right.


If you take the out-of-scale wheels off the robot and lower his bubble a little, he's perfect for 1/32nd acc. to my measurements. 

The J2 at 18" comes a tad closer to 1/32nd IMHO than 1/35th in replicating the size of the ship as represented by the full scale mock-up and the studio set. I plan on using 1/32nd scale figures with mine.


----------



## StarshipClass

toyroy said:


> That, or a variation- a cyclorama, could be used where one might put in a lot of things like operating landing gear, full audio system, and the like. Then the interior could be built separately, like the Star Trek bridge set. Or, put in a scratchbuilt crashsite hull.


There you have it! The perfect rationale! (Definitely a better excuse than my outright laziness!  )


----------



## StarshipClass

Dar said:


> I thought it was orignally supposed to be an observation bubble there or telescope. Isnt there a hatch on that side of the jupiter???


That's what I was thinking. If it's not right overhead, it's close enough to justify moving it a tad. 

I thought it'd be cool to make a crash site diorama showing Don shooting a laser at a cyclops while he's halfway out of that hatch (his feet on the ladder inside).


----------



## JAT

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That's what I was thinking. If it's not right overhead, it's close enough to justify moving it a tad.
> 
> I thought it'd be cool to make a crash site diorama showing Don shooting a laser at a cyclops while he's halfway out of that hatch (his feet on the ladder inside).


In another old publication, the Jupiter 2 Operators Manual by Robert Rowe "Alpha Control Documentation", there is a very nice drawing on page 22 (side view) of the elevator. It displays "navigation site" above the cage area, and above the interior of the ship, so unseen, and is illustrated to extend through a ceiling hatch as the "navigation blister". This is a very nicely made and illustrated fan-made product I believe and so probably not canon, but it supports what I believe I had read somewhere else regarding the elevator rising. However, having said all that, I really like the diorama idea with Don zapping a giant, and the escape hatch idea makes good sense as well.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

No! No! You have to stick with what you see on the series, it is the law!


----------



## Ductapeforever

Fan based publications (like this one.) are usually created with great love for the subject matter, and although not concidered cannonical, provides clarity where none exist on illusive items of contention. Aside from the occasional typo, or omission I hope this becomes closer to cannon than most. Even that is open to question.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## m jamieson

*The fox elevator/ observation blister plan from 1965*

This is a copy of a page from Fox's original plan for the elevator area...but whether it was built this way or not...who knows, it was never shown on camera.


----------



## starmanmm

Thanks Zorro for posting that site.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Most of the drawings people have e-mailed me, are of poor quality, nearly illedgable, and washed out, or too bright. I have tried color correcting a few of them, to glean any usable info from them. Then adjusting the contrast up higher to darken the lines. But nothing I could use i n the guide. Are the fan pubs this poor of quality as well? If so ,that would make them non-reproducible, and useless for our purposes. I'll keep searching.


----------



## JAT

m jamieson said:


> This is a copy of a page from Fox's original plan for the elevator area...but whether it was built this way or not...who knows, it was never shown on camera.


This is pretty much exactly what mr. Rowe had drawn in his book, maybe an added detail or two. Overall, the quality of the Operators Manual is quite good, the reprinted material and photos being the weakest elements. He also touched on some areas, acceleration couches, cabins and washroom as well as instruments and other equipment. Fun book.


----------



## toyroy

Ductapeforever said:


> Most of the drawings people have e-mailed me, are of poor quality, nearly illedgable, and washed out, or too bright. I have tried color correcting a few of them, to glean any usable info from them. Then adjusting the contrast up higher to darken the lines...


I've had to adjust the gamma on all the photos posted here, to get the maximum information available. You might try that on your drawings.


----------



## Ductapeforever

After working on the pages for yesterdays batch of the J-2 guide, I decided to take a little modeling break. Being a diorama and armor modeler from way back, I am more excited about the J-2 kit, it opens up a whole new world of detailing possibilities. These are all 1/32 scale assesories just waiting to go aboard.


----------



## teslabe

I find that starseeker's drawing clean up nicely. He said he would forward the Hi. Res. copies for me to work on....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

Wow! Kent,
Now that's what I'm talking about! That kind of quality and sharpness is perfect. Please forward to the usual location.

I'm taking the afternoon off from the guide to see what's going on in the world, will be back hard at work this evening.


----------



## teslabe

Ductapeforever said:


> Wow! Kent,
> Now that's what I'm talking about! That kind of quality and sharpness is perfect. Please forward to the usual location.
> 
> I'm taking the afternoon off from the guide to see what's going on in the world, will be back hard at work this evening.


Thank you Herb, but it's the fine work by Jay, I'm just the janitor.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Herb, I like your accessories for the J2. Don't forget some tables.
Going to see what's going on in the world? It is safer here, so why leave?


----------



## starseeker

I'm probably the least qualified to try to document the changes to the J2's (no G12 here) upper deck over the seasons but I had my pencils and papers out anyway so I thought I'd give it a shot. It's probably incomplete and error-ridden but it's a start...


----------



## toyroy

starseeker said:


> I'm...(graphically documenting) the changes to the J2's...upper deck over the seasons...


Fascinating! When done, this should be enormously helpful.


----------



## Steve H

starseeker said:


> I'm probably the least qualified to try to document the changes to the J2's (no G12 here) upper deck over the seasons but I had my pencils and papers out anyway so I thought I'd give it a shot. It's probably incomplete and error-ridden but it's a start...


Never knock your work. I am constantly impressed by your care and quality of eye for detail. 

Do you intend to sketch out the GXII as well?

I wonder if that hatch clockwise from the elevator was meant to be leading to the rear landing gear leg, but maybe I've got the positions off in my head.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Regarding to the paint scheme, althoug the moebius J2 interior is based on the 3rd season, I ain't gonna paint yellow the tape reels and the spining disc inside the astrogator. I don't like either the back bottom of the freezen tubes painted in aluminum.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Hey guys, I'm looking for anyone who has the "Lost In Space Forever "DVD to do a set of screen grabs from the final sequence of the program. If you could help, let me know.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I noticed while watching season 2, the ladder opening on the upper deck is covered up in the episode, The Phantom Family, where you can notice the outline on the floor on the first shot and another one, where Don is standing where the opening should be.

As with all Irwin Allen show, expect the unexpected surprises!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

But that opening was suposed to open and close, as well as the one on the roof. You can notice de buttons to operate them on the wall.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I can't believe I missed that, Fernando. 
Gary posted the plans, and I didn't pay attention. 
I saw Dr.Smith press the top button to open the porthole through the doorway to see a rocket coming, so the bottom must be for the sliding floor door. I have yet to see them push the lower buttons.


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> No! No! You have to stick with what you see on the series, it is the law!


You have to go and just ruin absolutely EVERYTHING I think of, don't you???!!!







 JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Lloyd Collins said:


> I can't believe I missed that, Fernando.
> Gary posted the plans, and I didn't pay attention.
> I saw Dr.Smith press the top button to open the porthole through the doorway to see a rocket coming, so the bottom must be for the sliding floor door. I have yet to see them push the lower buttons.


You won't. About that, read the below lines I posted on "New J2 thread AND General discussion" (post 382):

_So, I have some more important questions (besides the visible waistline of the J2 mock up) that are looooong waiting for answers.

1) Since the J2 mock up is said as being the most expensive filming set to the date it was built; 
2) The concern of the engineers to give a meaning, a "real" purpose to every single prop in the ship (even those open/close button everywhere); and 
3) The careful and detailed work made by the crew that built the set;

Why on earth (priplanus?) they never mind to put in some of the innumerable plots some scenes showing:

a) the cover panels of both radar scanner of the flight control console opening and closing?
b) the pilot's seat being released from its locked position in the flight control console?
c) the "passage doors" of the ladder on the ceiling, between the decks and on the lower deck (leading to wherever) being opened/closed by someone?
d) Judy in the bathroom?
e) the access to the fusion core engine on the floor (LD) being used to... well.. making some repair?
f) the corridor between the lab and the galley being used as the logical, natural access to the starboard landing leg?

I remember to have seen a couple of times they using buttons to open/close beds, wardrobe doors, and the auxiliary control window shields, but that's it.

I can't sleep thinking about those problems._​
You can add another question: the astrogator stool being released from the astrogator base? (it was seen only on the 3rd season, already being used as a seat to the comunications console).

Have someone ever seen at least one of these scenes?


----------



## sdstudios

*J-2*

I am just excited to finally be getting a large-scale J-2 replica after 40 years.

Great thread! Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## Gary K

Lloyd Collins said:


> I noticed while watching season 2, the ladder opening on the upper deck is covered up in the episode, The Phantom Family, where you can notice the outline on the floor on the first shot and another one, where Don is standing where the opening should be.


A sliding hatch was supposed to cover the opening in the floor for the ladder. In the 3rd season of the show, though, the production was moved to another sound stage that didn't have a pit below the ladder & elevator. The elevator could only descend a foot or two to the stage floor, and they dispensed with the hole in the floor for the ladder. At this point, the rear door of the flight deck became the main pathway to & from the lower level.

Gary


----------



## starseeker

Fernando, someone else on another thread long lost mentioned being certain that he saw Don push a button and the pilot seat being released. I too am certain I saw that, but nowhere does it show up anywhere anymore. I'm certain I saw the top portion of the astrogator (the parts inside the dome) extend from a retracted position. Could be pure confabulation or perhaps when the series was edited for syndication, a few little bits went permanently missing. ???

As for the door and hatch buttons, have you noticed that they move around? The buttons to open the pilots seat and open the main scanner covers come and go, as does the button that Maureen pushes to open the observation area crash doors, among others. I suspect they were just cast items that were stuck onto wherever they were needed with two sided carpet tape. There is an early first season door control beside the freezing tubes that not only had two buttons but an actual glowing light on top that I suspect was the only permanently attached door control other than the main hatch.

What the heck were all those controls on the elevator pylon used for? Hey, maybe some were light switches. Makes sense. Going or coming from a level, you'd need to be able to turn the lights on and off. 

Mysteries.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Well Folks, we've breached 50 pages and going strong. I've slowed the pace a little, more time to study the screen grabs and cut down on errors and typos. A bit of progress this weekend, with new pages posted.

...and the beat goes on!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## teslabe

Ductapeforever said:


> Well Folks, we've breached 50 pages and going strong. I've slowed the pace a little, more time to study the screen grabs and cut down on errors and typos. A bit of progress this weekend, with new pages posted.
> 
> ...and the beat goes on!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


Jay "starseeker" sent me his High Res copies of his drawings and I've started working on them. As I get them done I will forward them to Herb, to add to this project.


----------



## RSN

If it helps, I did some renderings showing the difference between the Gemini XII and the Jupiter II. The first is the Gemini, and the more colorful one is the Jupiter 3rd season.


----------



## geminibuildups

What the heck were all those controls on the elevator pylon used for? Hey, maybe some were light switches. Makes sense. Going or coming from a level, you'd need to be able to turn the lights on and off. 

Mysteries.[/QUOTE]


Mostly for decoration probably. Irwin LOVED his colored lights. But there is a lever on the top of the elevator podium that is used occasionally. In "Cave Of The Wizards", will used one of the airlock buttons as a light switch ---- so all those controls could apparently be used for whatever they needed them to be used for. 


Also notice that the "space pod bay" door pushes open instead of slides in some second season episodes. It is obvously not practical to have it slide UP as it did in season 3 --- but it looked pretty cool anyway.


Geminibuildups
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I love colored lights,too!


----------



## RSN

In the early episodes the levers were actually "used" to operate the elevator. I am sure it was dropped for quicker filming.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Starseeker, you and everybody else ain`t gonna to believe it, but I watched ALL the episodes of the 1st season last month.

And I didn`t see Don pushing those buttons.

Talking about buttons, those used to move the lower deck seats out of the consoles seemed to work.

Hey, this conversation is kind of crazy.:tongue:


----------



## Ductapeforever

Another highly productive day amid the Moonbus news and the progress that was made on the guide. Page corrections, some re-design, and new stuff. On to Hump Day!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## starmanmm

Thanks for keeping the site up dated!!!


----------



## Sonett

Ductapeforever,

In looking over your excellent images of the upper deck, I realized that I have a copy of the actual map used in that utility room. It was part of a giveaway for a local bank here called "Mineral King Savings". They had their grand opening back in the late 60's and were giving the map away. The back of it is a map of the moon. The map used on Lost in Space is only a portion of thge whole map as it only extends as far as Jupiter. (kinda fitting - huh?)


----------



## Ductapeforever

Sonett said:


> Ductapeforever,
> 
> In looking over your excellent images of the upper deck, I realized that I have a copy of the actual map used in that utility room. It was part of a giveaway for a local bank here called "Mineral King Savings". They had their grand opening back in the late 60's and were giving the map away. The back of it is a map of the moon. The map used on Lost in Space is only a portion of thge whole map as it only extends as far as Jupiter. (kinda fitting - huh?)


What an amazing artifact. Perhaps you could share a digital photo of it, we could shrink it down for a decal or thin overlay.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Another group of pages today. Closing in on 80 pages and many more to come. When I began this project I thought 40 pages at best would cover it. Who'd a thunk it? Keep the stuff coming guys, my eyes aren't tired yet.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## geminibuildups

Some GREAT photos!!!! Excellent stuff. If you REALLY want to get obscure, lets see Maureen's funky little potato chip maker from "The Golden Man" 

Geminibuildups
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Ductapeforever

Potato chip maker is coming as is the Clothes Washer w/prepackaged, wrapped clothes.


----------



## geminibuildups

Ooooooooh goodie!!! The Sonic Washer was my next request.


Geminibuildups
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Ductapeforever

The Sonic Dishwasher, Clothes Washer, Potato Chip Maker, are up and posted.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## Carson Dyle

So _that's _where the Proteus' snorkel and Dr. Duval's laser went...










Gotta love IA's scavenging prowess, lol.


----------



## JAT

Ductapeforever said:


> Another highly productive day amid the Moonbus news and the progress that was made on the guide. Page corrections, some re-design, and new stuff. On to Hump Day!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


Quick question, was the laser cannon based on the surgical laser of Fantastic Voyage?


----------



## Ductapeforever

Studios use, and reuse, and use again props from other productions, and some are rented from outside prop houses to save money on the cost of productions. Irwin was very cost conscious with the dwindling budgets season after season, and stretched his dollars to the breaking point. Voyage and Lost in Space stages were for a long time right next door to each other. This explains why we see some props and equipment cross over from show to show. It is very possible if you look close enough, you will recognize elements of ,or entire props from many other productions.


----------



## starseeker

After the debacles of Cleopatra and Dr Doolittle, Fox was essentially bankrupt. Irwin Allen was actually keeping the studio afloat. Fox kept squeezing and squeezing his budget till nothing was left. The whale in Voyage is from a sneak visit to the Fantastic Voyage set, as is the laser cannon. Many props were used from Fox show to Fox show, but that wasn't due to Allen's own cheapness. To the contrary, when he produced a pilot, they were always the most expensive and spectacular pilots ever made. It was the brain trust at Fox (much the same as today) that was moribund and kept demanding the cuts. 
An aside: there were two different laser drills.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Two laser drills? I might have missed it, but I have only seen one. There is a Mineral Drill, do you mean that?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Ductapeforever said:


> Studios use, and reuse, and use again props from other productions...


Hence Stanley Kubrick's reticence to allow props, sets, models, and costumes from "2001" to fall into into the hands of the studio which paid for them.

Not that he was entirely successful (but damn near).


----------



## Lloyd Collins

The J2 filming model as a set piece.


----------



## woof359

looks more Gemini


----------



## Ron Gross

woof359 said:


> looks more Gemini


I think so too. Note the larger fusion core, and the overall contour. Also, as I recall from that scene, this prop had a single flashing light in the top dome rather than some sort of rotating beacon. But is it still an interesting use of the prop, which makes some sense in this story ("Cave of the Wizards"). It's as if the Robinsons were being studied via this miniature.

I always looked forward to the rerun of this episode, primarily for those scenes involving the J2/Gemini prop, where I found my eyes glued to it. I will also share that this was Jonathan's favorite episode.


----------



## toyroy

Appears it was still in very good shape. Someone asked about the G12 finish- if original, it looks the same as the J2 hero.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Do anybody have an idea of what color (and manufacturer) is closer to that used on the elevator back wall and the porthole depression?
Thanks


----------



## Ductapeforever

Evidently a good number of you (judgeing from e-mails) have never had the opportunity to have seen the television special in the late 1990's "Lost In Space Forever". It was a tribute to Irwin and the series he created with guest host John Larroquette and special appearences by June Lockhart and Billy Mumy.
The highlight and surprise for fans came in the final moments of the special. Here for your enjoyment is this 3 minute and 24 second gem of nostalgia...


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I guess I will have to get it when I have some extra....money....never happen, unfortunately.


----------



## Dar

Ductapeforever said:


> Evidently a good number of you (judgeing from e-mails) have never had the opportunity to have seen the television special in the late 1990's "Lost In Space Forever". It was a tribute to Irwin and the series he created with guest host John Larroquette and special appearences by June Lockhart and Billy Mumy.
> The highlight and surprise for fans came in the final moments of the special. Here for your enjoyment is this 3 minute and 24 second gem of nostalgia...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjH8pA46tLk


I loved that skit when it aired. Johnathan Harris didnt miss a beat.:thumbsup: Sadly its the closest we will ever get to a reunion.

That astrogator prop is huge.


----------



## Gemini1999

Ductapeforever said:


> Evidently a good number of you (judgeing from e-mails) have never had the opportunity to have seen the television special in the late 1990's "Lost In Space Forever". It was a tribute to Irwin and the series he created with guest host John Larroquette and special appearences by June Lockhart and Billy Mumy.
> The highlight and surprise for fans came in the final moments of the special. Here for your enjoyment is this 3 minute and 24 second gem of nostalgia...


Seen it? Hell, I even bought the DVD of this TV special. It came out right before the 1997 film was released. There was a lot of heavy promotion of the 1960's series that was coupled with promotion for the film. I just watched it about a month ago when I was doing some reorganizing of my DVDs. It still plays very well - it was probably the last performance of Jonathan Harris on film.

Bryan


----------



## HabuHunter32

Ductapeforever said:


> Evidently a good number of you (judgeing from e-mails) have never had the opportunity to have seen the television special in the late 1990's "Lost In Space Forever". It was a tribute to Irwin and the series he created with guest host John Larroquette and special appearences by June Lockhart and Billy Mumy.
> The highlight and surprise for fans came in the final moments of the special. Here for your enjoyment is this 3 minute and 24 second gem of nostalgia...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjH8pA46tLk


I love that show! I have it on VHS and DVD! Heck it was even on TV a few months ago on the Biography channel if memmory serves! 

As far as the J2 filming prop on Cave of the Wizards goes I loved it when I watched it when I was a kid! Still do! One of the best 2nd season episodes by far!


----------



## woof359

I heard Kevin Burns tried sell the crash site from the show< i wonder who got it ?


----------



## bert model maker

Fernando Mureb said:


> Do anybody have an idea of what color (and manufacturer) is closer to that used on the elevator back wall and the porthole depression?
> Thanks


Yes, testors OR Model master#FS30219 (17420) DARK TAN


----------



## Y3a

That clip also shows one of the best views of the spinning "V" in the bubble.


----------



## Ductapeforever

For those of you who do not already own these DVD's, I highly recommend them. They are available on Amazon, "The Evil Auction Site" and the other usual suspects. Hint: By 'em used, they are guaranteed and you save big money.

Wow,...400 posts. Yippee Skippy!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

bert model maker said:


> Yes, testors OR Model master#FS30219 (17420) DARK TAN


Thanks Bert, but if you don't mind I have to disagree. The Model master #FS30219 seems brown and the set color I`ve refered is more like orange isn't it? Hey, is it close to the color of the top menu of this forum?


----------



## Ductapeforever

Fernando, Bear in mind color is affected by studio lighting, most often used is tungsten floods, and various fill lights. Colored Gels are used to bring out warmer or cooler colors in the spectrum. I recommend using what you see on screen as a basis for color. The color Bert cited is in fact correct, to achieve the proper hue, begin with this and add orange in tiny amounts until it looks good to YOU! Build to suit your own tastes.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Fernando, I plan to use as a good start, unless I like the color choices mentioned, what is listed in the instruction sheet/paint guide that come with the model. Moebius Models has done an impressive job of getting the colors right on the past model releases, and I see no change.


----------



## g_xii

Ductapeforever said:


> For those of you who want to add a Robot to your J-2, and you happen to own a Johnny Lightning diecast of our mechanical friend, you're in luck. Here he is pictured next to a 1/35 scale soldier figure. So 1/32 scale should be just about right. Now go,... run, don't walk to your nearest computer and order one from the "evil auction site" or anywhere that might still have them in stock.
> 
> This has been a Public Service Announcement,...we now join our regular programing ,already in progress!


Actually, what I did was cut off his "glass" head, shorten the stem to it by about 1/8", and put the head back on. He looks much more like the B-9 as we are used to seeing him, rather than in his "ears up and paying attention" bit when he raises the bubble - which is how I felt the Johnny Lightning B-9 looks. 

I put it next to a Lunar 16.5" and it looked good -- it should be just about right for the Moebius kit.

--Henry

_Oops! Perfessor beat me to this -- I was a few days behind on my reading of this post -- and I, too, had taken his "wheels" off. I'd forgotten about that!_


----------



## g_xii

Ron Gross said:


> I think so too. Note the larger fusion core, and the overall contour. Also, as I recall from that scene, this prop had a single flashing light in the top dome rather than some sort of rotating beacon. But is it still an interesting use of the prop, which makes some sense in this story ("Cave of the Wizards"). It's as if the Robinsons were being studied via this miniature.
> 
> I always looked forward to the rerun of this episode, primarily for those scenes involving the J2/Gemini prop, where I found my eyes glued to it. I will also share that this was Jonathan's favorite episode.


I think you guys are right -- although the screen grab looks a bit horizontally stretched to me... 

One good thing, tho, is that it puts the "color" question of the Gemini prop to rest! 

Err... unless it was repainted ....!!

--H


----------



## Ductapeforever

More progress today. Slowly creeping up on 100 Pages! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## bert model maker

Fernando Mureb said:


> Thanks Bert, but if you don't mind I have to disagree. The Model master #FS30219 seems brown and the set color I`ve refered is more like orange isn't it? Hey, is it close to the color of the top menu of this forum?


Nope, Dark tan. When I shine lights on mine the color changes to the color you are thinking of.


----------



## Steve H

Ductapeforever said:


> Studios use, and reuse, and use again props from other productions, and some are rented from outside prop houses to save money on the cost of productions. Irwin was very cost conscious with the dwindling budgets season after season, and stretched his dollars to the breaking point. Voyage and Lost in Space stages were for a long time right next door to each other. This explains why we see some props and equipment cross over from show to show. It is very possible if you look close enough, you will recognize elements of ,or entire props from many other productions.


It's easy to forget, in this day and age, how DIFFERENT TV show production was back then. Studios had large back lots filled with all manner of buildings (or properly, false fronts) and streets that could be used, re-dressed, over and over. Also, most studios had warehouses for costumes (Wardrobe), props, set dressing materials, etc. One of the reasons why Roddenberry et. al. worked overtime building everything (or adapting) was to get away from the 'existing stuff' look that would make a show like, say, the Outer Limits seem somewhat cheap. (but of course that show was much more script and actor driven, working within the limitations...blah blah, sorry).

I bet some real intense broadly knowledgeable film buff could watch episodes of Lost in Space and tell what movies various costumes were 'borrowed' from. 

I believe how it worked was IA productions was charged a fee (part of the overhead for 'renting' space on the Fox Lot to make a series for Fox to sell...yeah, it's slippery accounting) for access to the wardrobe and prop warehouses, and that was cheaper than the cost of building stuff from scratch. And no, nobody cared if stuff was chopped, sliced, re-painted, broken...

All that is gone. Thrown in the trash, buried in landfills, burned, some minor bits auctioned off, some things 'walked away' from dumpsters. All gone. And now if you want to make a TV show you pretty much go up to Vancouver, BC, Canada. 

I *think* the Fox Ranch is still around and used, not turned into mixed retail and condos. I recall some stuff shot recently where I recognized a dirt road from M.A.S.H., and a particular curvy route on a hillside...


----------



## Ductapeforever

The Fox Ranch Property reverted back to the state of California and is now part of Malibu State Park. Some Enterprising individuals have teamed up with the state parks dept., and are rebuilding the MASH compound on the original site as a tourist attraction.


----------



## woof359

I thought MASH was filmed in the same place Taylor was captured, the back side of the hill with the HOLLYWOOD sign on it? I wonder where they storing the Star gate?


----------



## falcondesigns

Ductapeforever said:


> The Fox Ranch Property reverted back to the state of California and is now part of Malibu State Park. Some Enterprising individuals have teamed up with the state parks dept., and are rebuilding the MASH compound on the original site as a tourist attraction.


I've hiked all through there when there was nothing but one old jeep.....


----------



## StarshipClass

Ductapeforever said:


> The Fox Ranch Property reverted back to the state of California and is now part of Malibu State Park. Some Enterprising individuals have teamed up with the state parks dept., and are rebuilding the MASH compound on the original site as a tourist attraction.


"NOW HEAR THIS! NOW HEAR THIS! THAT IS A GREAT IDEA!":thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

bert model maker said:


> Nope, Dark tan. When I shine lights on mine the color changes to the color you are thinking of.


Thanks Bert. I'll consider this.


----------



## Ductapeforever

For those of you interested in more info on the MASH compound see the new thread in Movies For Modelers here on Hobby Talk. Lets bring this thread back on topic- The Jupiter 2...


----------



## xsavoie

About the Lost In Space Cyclops.Just how big are they.They seemed a different size depending on the episode we saw them.


----------



## geminibuildups

The Robot mentions in the episode There Were Giants In The Earth that the giants are 16 meters. That would be about 52-1/2 feet.

John says they are 5 times bigger than anything they think of as human. That would be about 30 feet. 

SO WHO KNOWS?? 

Geminibuildups
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## HabuHunter32

In The Keeper the Cyclops was about the size of a normal tall man when released from the Keepers ship so again depends on what episode!


----------



## geminibuildups

Right --- And he came out of the spaceship about 5 times. The Keeper was only supposed to have 2 of every animal. 

Geminibuildups

www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Ductapeforever

The Polar Lights kit of The Cyclops and Robinsons is 1/32 scale, based on which episode I have no idea. A far cry from 16 meters.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Well, we're there,...100 pages! What a milestone. Just scratched the surface on painting details, much ,much ,more to come.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## j2man

Hmmmm Let's see. I was about 5 or 6. I didn't notice any of those things until later reruns in the seventies. I just remember being mezmerized by the whole show........Even with all the non proportionate IA World. I'm still fasciniated. The Jupiter 2 is and will always be the most wonderful non-existent ship............LOL


----------



## JAT

geminibuildups said:


> The Robot mentions in the episode There Were Giants In The Earth that the giants are 16 meters. That would be about 52-1/2 feet.
> 
> John says they are 5 times bigger than anything they think of as human. That would be about 30 feet.
> 
> SO WHO KNOWS??
> 
> Geminibuildups
> www.geminibuildupstudios.com


I wonder if we shouldn't just accept that there may be different size giants, maybe juvenile or female or, as with us, just a wide variety of sizes and even colors and facial characteristics?


----------



## geminibuildups

Ok I'll buy that. But I don't think Irwin would have paid for 2 suits.


Geminibuildups
www.geminibuildups.com


----------



## toyroy

xsavoie said:


> About the Lost In Space Cyclops.Just how big are they.They seemed a different size depending on the episode we saw them.


According to this:

http://www.angelfire.com/mi/JohnnyrumsRecPages/arongrossarticle.html

"...the original pilot script had specified a 40-foot height for the cyclops..."


----------



## m jamieson

toyroy said:


> According to this:
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/mi/JohnnyrumsRecPages/arongrossarticle.html
> 
> "...the original pilot script had specified a 40-foot height for the cyclops..."


again..I'm sure they never could of expected kids growing up and using freeze frames to calculate scale of their monsters 40 years later!! So why would they worry about it when the writer would come up with one size and the second unit guys would film another. Then again why do "we" worry so much about it knowing what we do about television production in the sixties! lol


----------



## Ron Gross

toyroy said:


> According to this:
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/mi/JohnnyrumsRecPages/arongrossarticle.html
> 
> "...the original pilot script had specified a 40-foot height for the cyclops..."


Wow. I had forgotten completely about that article, and the fact that I had granted permission for it to be reprinted on that particular web site ages ago. What's even more embarrassing is the fact that I don't recall the magazine in which it originally appeared! I'm going to have to track that down...

But in case anyone is interested in tracing my involvement with this subject and the other principal people I encountered along the way (yes, I always like to give due credit), this is as good of a resource as anyone is going to find. It has been an incredible 27-year run, and it isn't exactly over quite yet...
Ron G.


----------



## Ductapeforever

UPDATE: Thought I would check in and let everyone know I'm still hard at work on guide pages. The process has slowed to a crawl as I have to put all the color callouts into the photos with code letters and paint numbers. Patience pays off in time.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Herb, thanks for the update. I knew it was going to get slow, but worth it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross

Lloyd,
I recognize those icons in your avatar as being from the old LIS Arcade Entertainment Utility. A very cool and effective compilation, if I may say so.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Thanks,Ron.:wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever

Page Updates Today! The process has slowed due to researching colors and doing page layouts.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Thanks,Herb! This will keep what sanity I have left intact. You are doing a great job!


----------



## Ductapeforever

IT'S A Wrap !For Now...


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks Herb. We all are in debt with you. This will save us a lot of time researching.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

Now we wait for Dave for the buildup. Once we have more photo's of the actual kit, I will post changes or updates as necessary. This has been fun, please guys, let me know if I've missed anything or suggestions to improve what we have, or make suggestions to dig more in depth in any area of concern.


----------



## tardis61

woof359 said:


> I dont remember if they said the back port hole is part of the upper hull or not,Im afraid to ask any more.


Hi there
Can i add that i used to have a old blueprint of the Jupiter with two portholes maked on the outer hull. One was next to the hatch and the other was on the upper hull above the space pod door which was also clearly marked. I think it was written by Flint Mitchell.
If i can dig it out I'll spout more info - if you like

oh the pain


----------



## Seaview

:thumbsup: Thank you, Herb! This is just the guide needed for as simple yet complex a build as this is going to be, and a labor of love it will be, indeed! 
Now I'm grateful for not having to build a lower deck! :wave:


----------



## Richard Baker

tardis61 said:


> Hi there
> Can i add that i used to have a old blueprint of the Jupiter with two portholes maked on the outer hull. One was next to the hatch and the other was on the upper hull above the space pod door which was also clearly marked. I think it was written by Flint Mitchell.
> If i can dig it out I'll spout more info - if you like
> 
> oh the pain


IIRC there are several circulat hatches on the top of the saucer from which rttractable gear deploys, but not any windows/portholes.

.


----------



## woof359

I did see a Jupiter model last year a friend had used metalizer on, and it looked more like an American Airliner than the shows Jup, but I had to say it was interesting, and a Aluminum hull woodnt be that far fetched


----------



## BlackbirdCD

I completed a 6" Lunar Models' Jupiter 2 and used a combination of Model Master Light Gray and Aluminum to cut down the silver tones:










It might look better with more silver in it, but I like that it looks more like a Season 1 J2. Under the lights at the hobbyshop this came off looking more like gray primer, but up close you get more of a silver tone in the base color.


----------



## teslabe

BlackbirdCD said:


> I completed a 6" Lunar Models' Jupiter 2 and used a combination of Model Master Light Gray and Aluminum to cut down the silver tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might look better with more silver in it, but I like that it looks more like a Season 1 J2. Under the lights at the hobbyshop this came off looking more like gray primer, but up close you get more of a silver tone in the base color.


I'm with you, I painted my PL J-2, light gray, it just looked right..... And that will be the same color for all three of my Moebius's J-2. I will have silver in there but only in places that make sense.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a

I went with Testors "Steel" which is basically flat silver with some medium gray in it. I did a PL 12" and my 2 foot lunar models with it. It also doesn't pick up fingerprints like silver can. I also tried a Smooth Chrome paint from Home Depot. It was TOO 'chromy' and made the LM Jupiter 2 look like a hub cap.


----------



## RSN

I went with German Silver for my Juypiter 2's. It has a bluish gray cast to with not a lot of shine and contrasts well with the silver fusion core. My Gemini 12 was light gray with a silver fusion core. It "looks" more right than the Jupiter 2 with color on the hull.


----------



## Richard Baker

One of my unbuilt PL-J2's is the chrome edition. I seemed a good idea on the box, but looking at it I think it would need to be steel wooled down a lot to avoid the hubcap look. 
(The chrome interior looks like a T-1000's living room)

.


----------



## HabuHunter32

I use aluminum and then Dullcoat my Jupiter 2's. The flat finish tones down the aluminum just enough to give it a more realistic in scale look and then fingerprints are less of a problem as well. At least thats the way it looks to my eye. Your results may vary! Lol!:thumbsup:


----------



## g_xii

Richard Baker said:


> One of my unbuilt PL-J2's is the chrome edition. I seemed a good idea on the box, but looking at it I think it would need to be steel wooled down a lot to avoid the hubcap look.
> (The chrome interior looks like a T-1000's living room)
> 
> .


Someone bought some of my J2 decals a while back for that chrome kit -- he sent me pictures (I've since, of course, lost them). It actually looked VERY good on the inside -- the decals really stuck out. And the interior looked really bright and, I don't know exactly, but maybe... New??

Since seeing them, I've been keeping my eye out for a chrome version to do the exact same thing to. But like you, I feel that hull would have to go! Fingerprints would really be a problem with it.

--Henry


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Bob Perovich paint scheme recomends Testors 1246 Metallic Silver. It looks pretty good for me. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## bert model maker

Fernando Mureb said:


> Bob Perovich paint scheme recomends Testors 1246 Metallic Silver. It looks pretty good for me. What do you guys think about it?


It is what I used and it looks great ! Fingerprints though, are a problem.


----------



## woof359

HabuHunter32 said:


> I use aluminum and then Dullcoat my Jupiter 2's. The flat finish tones down the aluminum just enough to give it a more realistic in scale look and then fingerprints are less of a problem as well. At least thats the way it looks to my eye. Your results may vary! Lol!:thumbsup:


flat over coat, duh, the simple things just dont come to mind some times, thanks for the tip. I painted my crash site with chrome, ill dry the dull coat over it. thanks.


----------



## toyroy

Richard Baker said:


> One of my unbuilt PL-J2's is the chrome edition. I seemed a good idea on the box, but looking at it I think it would need to be steel wooled down a lot to avoid the hubcap look...


Nothing wrong with hubcaps! It may or may not be the most "realistic" finish, but it might be very beautiful.


----------



## toyroy

bert model maker said:


> (Testor's silver) is what I used and it looks great ! Fingerprints though, are a problem.


I'm inclined to used automotive paint, partly because of this kind of problem.


----------



## bert model maker

toyroy said:


> I'm inclined to used automotive paint, partly because of this kind of problem.


I think it was Brent Gair who once told me he used duplicolor silver & i forget what he used for a primer. You have to use the right primer with the duplicolor to protect the plastic. The finish he says, is perfect, prevents fingerprints, doesn't scratch like testors metallic silver does, & dries FAST. I have seen pictures of his models painted with duplicolor & they look OUTSTANDING.


----------



## HabuHunter32

woof359 said:


> flat over coat, duh, the simple things just dont come to mind some times, thanks for the tip. I painted my crash site with chrome, ill dry the dull coat over it. thanks.


Your welcome sir. It works for me. Good luck!


----------



## woof359

*fusion core lights*



BlackbirdCD said:


> I completed a 6" Lunar Models' Jupiter 2 and used a combination of Model Master Light Gray and Aluminum to cut down the silver tones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might look better with more silver in it, but I like that it looks more like a Season 1 J2. Under the lights at the hobbyshop this came off looking more like gray primer, but up close you get more of a silver tone in the base color.


how did you hi light the fusion core on the solid resin kit? it looks preaty good here, i have a heack of a time getting the viwport to look like glass.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## BlackbirdCD

I didn't light any of the kit. I did spray a gradient pattern on the back of some thin clear plastic, one gradient for the viewport windows, and several others for the fusion core. This meant cutting very tiny windows and inserting them into the fusion core.... or in plain English, voluntary insanity. I must admit I only finished the perimeter windows and have to go back to get the rest, the ones on the bottom.

A member of our model club is convinced you could light the core with surface mount LEDs... but he's an electronic genius. I believe him, just don't have the patience for this kit.


----------



## woof359

lighting a soild resin core might be possible, sounds a little over the top for me skills tho, thanks for the tips


----------



## bert model maker

Just masking those 64 small squares back in 2005 drove me OVER the top, It took me 3 days to do it and i still had to add very tiny spots of tape to make sure the entire pane ( pain) "pun intended" was covered to avoid paint seepage, while making sure the edges of the framing got painted. It came out perfect but not something i want to have to do again. I am very happy Moebius went with a 2 piece fusion core.


----------



## Y3a

LOL!!! I remember the "masking Issue" too! I used laytex in the lil fusion core panes (or was that pains?) and then sprayed mine with bright silver, and a coat of Future floor wax. I put glow in the dark paint in a few panes so unde rUltraviolet light it'll glow pretty bright. The gear was fine, but I destroyed it and never asked for replacement parts. I guess it'll be a flying Hero w/out gear....


----------



## woof359

not sure whats worse cutting the fins or masking the windows on the PL kit, thats why this new kit with both core;s is a big plus.


----------



## djnick66

Tamiya makes several metallic spray paints that would work. Tamiya's TS and AS series sprays are synthetic lacquers... they dry very quickly and are very hard and durable. No fingerprints or gooey stuff... and you can even tape over them without lifting.

In the basic TS series (TS means Tamiya Spray) they offer:

Silver Leaf - a bright, very shiney silver.
Mica Silver - slightly darker and wtih a noticable flake or sparkle to it
Gloss Aluminum - darker still and very smooth, glossy. I would use this on the J2
Light Gun Metal - sort of self explanatory
Dark Gun Metal - I used this on the old PL Robby the Robot.
Metallic Black - darker than the Dark Gun Metal

In the Aircraft Spray (AS) line, Tamiya makes Bare Metal Silver - which is to replicate polished aluminum.

Tamiya sprays go on very smoothly too... no splattering like crappy Testors sprays. If you want airbrush control, just decant the paint into a jar, let it sit uncovered for a while to vent off the gasses, and airbrush away...


----------



## Ductapeforever

Dave, now that I Hobby is in the bag. Would it be possible to get some detail pics throughout the J-2 model of your skillfully executed buildup. On a progress note where do we stand for a date of arrival from China. When is the kit due to hit Customs.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Ductapeforever said:


> Dave, now that I Hobby is in the bag. Would it be possible to get some detail pics throughout the J-2 model of your skillfully executed buildup. On a progress note where do we stand for a date of arrival from China. When is the kit due to hit Customs.


Hello Dave!!


----------



## bert model maker

I wonder how much clearance there is between the ceiling ring that sits ontop of the walls & the inside top of the upper hull ? Hopefully there will be some space for lighting & wires that wont interfere with the hull top closing correctly ?


----------



## Ductapeforever

Bert, from the looks of the ring. The side of the ring closest to the hull could be notched to allow passage of wires because the notched side is near the hull and on the backside of verticle bulkheads , wire harnesses would not be visible.

...that's the way I see it.


----------



## starmanmm

Getting closer by the looks of it.


----------



## LGFugate

Time for this to resurface!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever

Good Idea, although I haven't had time to update and correct pages...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/


----------



## Dar

Sonett said:


> Ductapeforever,
> 
> In looking over your excellent images of the upper deck, I realized that I have a copy of the actual map used in that utility room. It was part of a giveaway for a local bank here called "Mineral King Savings". They had their grand opening back in the late 60's and were giving the map away. The back of it is a map of the moon. The map used on Lost in Space is only a portion of thge whole map as it only extends as far as Jupiter. (kinda fitting - huh?)


Any chance of posting a scan of the map?


----------



## Ductapeforever

Included here is a scan of the ORIGINAL Rand McNally Solar system map seen in the starboard side utility room. Irwin had this image cut down for use on set. Here also you will find the cropped on screen version.


----------



## Dar

Ductapeforever said:


> Included here is a scan of the ORIGINAL Rand McNally Solar system map seen in the starboard side utility room. Irwin had this image cut down for use on set. Here also you will find the cropped on screen version.


Great. Thanks Duct. I had a feeling it was a rand mcnally. I searched for it with no luck. Very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

I used the full image on my build, just for nostalgia. The be accurate though use the second image.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Thank,Herb! It is so much better to have the original.


----------



## Antimatter

I always wanted that moon map that Lou Grant had hanging in his office but I never could find one.


----------



## woof359

*set hull color*



RSN said:


> I just made this cap and it fits in with the above observations about hull color. It was, in fact, not silver at all on the full size. It appears to be a stippled blend of grey and white to achieve the silver look, without reflections. The art department at Fox knew their craft!


Im not sure if they change the set color from season to season, or from Gemini to jupiter, Im not even sure if the hull skin was plywood or masonite, but it looks like they use stuco to cover inperfections in the assemble.

but I gotta go out and pick up some paint so i can start, still think the ship shood be light gray and not the testors metalic silver i used on the PL kit's


----------



## B-9

For what it's worth (not much) I painted both my Polar Lights and Lunar Models J-2 with basic generic silver from the hardware store, then sprayed it with Krylon matte finish. I painted my full size B9 the same way and I like the silver non reflective look. I'll be doing the same to the Moebius J-2.


----------



## RSN

woof359 said:


> Im not sure if they change the set color from season to season, or from Gemini to jupiter, Im not even sure if the hull skin was plywood or masonite, but it looks like they use stuco to cover inperfections in the assemble.
> 
> but I gotta go out and pick up some paint so i can start, still think the ship shood be light gray and not the testors metalic silver i used on the PL kit's


woof, if I may call you that, I agree. I like the light gray better than silver. I have a Gemini XII PL conversion in gray and love the look. To get a different look, but still keep the gray tone, for my Jupiter II PL, I used German Silver. It has a blue/gray cast to it, but does not have the shine of silver. That is probably what I will use on the Moebius kit.


----------



## teslabe

RSN said:


> woof, if I may call you that, I agree. I like the light gray better than silver. I have a Gemini XII PL conversion in gray and love the look. To get a different look, but still keep the gray tone, for my Jupiter II PL, I used German Silver. It has a blue/gray cast to it, but does not have the shine of silver. That is probably what I will use on the Moebius kit.


Boy, I'm glad it's not just me, all my J2 builds have been Rust-Oleum light gray
primer #2081 for the hull and my Moebius will be the same.....:thumbsup: Silver never looked right, but that's just me.


----------



## woof359

I just remember the lift off and it looking white. Yes I know that ship is a Gemini and is surrounded in a power glow but I have 2 PL kits done in testors silver I think somthing differant well look new, not like this is my only Moebious saucer (-:

good job frank !!!


----------



## m jamieson

teslabe said:


> Boy, I'm glad it's not just me, all my J2 builds have been Rust-Oleum light gray
> primer #2081 for the hull and my Moebius will be the same.....:thumbsup: Silver never looked right, but that's just me.


Me either! I always liked the light gray look! Even the model Will picks up in in "wish upon a star" looks gray. I don't know when they painted it silver (season two most likely) but to me the silver always made it seemed like so much of a generic aluminum or steel spaceship at least has far as color is concerned.


----------



## teslabe

m jamieson said:


> Me either! I always liked the light gray look! Even the model Will picks up in in "wish upon a star" looks gray. I don't know when they painted it silver (season two most likely) but to me the silver always made it seemed like so much of a generic aluminum or steel spaceship at least has far as color is concerned.


These are our kits and we are the masters of our builds, paint them the way that makes you happy.....:thumbsup: lets just have fun with a dream that has taken 40 plus years to come out....... I'm so very happy with this kit that I may just put Moebius in my will....


----------



## bert model maker

testors metallic silver is what i did with all of my Jupiter 2 builds 7 years ago & i don't care for that paint ! it picks up fingerprints and scratches too easy. it looks right to me color wise But I need to find another brand probably tamiya.maybe a seaview kind of gray.


----------



## Trek Ace

bert model maker said:


> testors metallic silver is what i did with all of my Jupiter 2 builds 7 years ago & i don't care for that paint ! it picks up fingerprints and scratches too easy. it looks right to me color wise But I need to find another brand probably tamiya.maybe a seaview kind of gray.


If you want it silver and durable, perhaps try an automotive primer and paint like the Duplicolor line. I have never liked Testors' silver paint, either. You might also try the Alclad line of hobby metallic paints. Great finish and also much more durable than Testors.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

For me the Tamiya Mica Silver works best...

Dries Fast, Durable...But stinks to High Heaven..Spray outdoors!!!!


----------



## bert model maker

BP, how close to tamiya bare metal silver is the mica silver, if you have used that ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

bert model maker said:


> BP, how close to tamiya bare metal silver is the mica silver, if you have used that ?


Bert, the Mica to me anyway, is the closest to the Real Jupiter two colors ...when it was originally painted.

They probably used Automotive Paint back then.....


----------



## bert model maker

thanks mark. the can tops of tamiya are sometimes colored the same for different silvers.


----------



## starmanmm

I used plasti-kote Classic Metals 882 Crystal Blue for my old J2.

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/starmanmm/jupiter 2/14fa.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/starmanmm/jupiter 2/d437.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/starmanmm/jupiter 2/3dff.jpg


----------



## Captain Han Solo

starmanmm said:


> I used plasti-kote Classic Metals 882 Crystal Blue for my old J2.
> 
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/starmanmm/jupiter 2/14fa.jpg
> 
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/starmanmm/jupiter 2/d437.jpg
> 
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/starmanmm/jupiter 2/3dff.jpg


 
That looks great Starmanmm:thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude

Has anyone seen/used the Krylon metallics?

The Aluminum, Nickel, and Silver look interesting.

Its hard to say what they look like until you spray them.


There seem to be two kinds. (They may be the same thing in a new can)

The older ones have a shiny metallic cap in the metallic color.

The newer oners have kind of a tapered cap and are not as shiny. These also have 5 little colored balls on the front label.

I'll bet one of these would work quite well.


----------



## starmanmm

Thanks beatlepaul!

I thought I would hate it, but works for me.


----------



## Dar

Hmmm. Looks like Ductape pulled out. His guide as well as all his other pics are gone. Ah well. No problem though, anyone with the dvds can get the material. Kinda fun to look through favorite episodes and find the details yourself while building the model anyways.


----------



## Richard Baker

I really don't blame DuckTapeForever for pulling out- I went back through the posts.
Now I am going to have to Google and see if there really is a website devoted to the glory of Rat Droppings...

.


----------



## m jamieson

Dar said:


> Hmmm. Looks like Ductape pulled out. His guide as well as all his other pics are gone. Ah well. No problem though, anyone with the dvds can get the material. Kinda fun to look through favorite episodes and find the details yourself while building the model.


What? Because of a disagreement with another poster he actually bailed and pulled everything in his guide that he had worked so hard on to share? why?


----------



## Dar

m jamieson said:


> What? Because of a disagreement with another poster he actually bailed and pulled everything in his guide that he had worked so hard on to share? why?


Beats me, jamieson. When he almost left last April during the Stuntman stuff he had said he was going to pull all his pictures. I had a feeling that after last nights exchange he would leave, so I wasnt surprised. I noticed he hadnt posted today so I looked for the link to his guide and my suspicions were confirmed. There are still many pictures within this thread though that many had contributed in there own posts. So we can just call this entire thread a guide. I do believe that most of the pics that Duct had in the guide came from many people here. So Im sure people can post images here (sans descriptions) if they wish. Or a new thread can be restarted altogether. Im sure all most people neeed are pictures for reference. I have the dvds so it not a problem for me.


----------



## m jamieson

Dar said:


> Beats me, jamieson. When he almost left last April during the Stuntman stuff he had said he was going to pull all his pictures. I had a feeling that after last nights exchange he would leave, so I wasnt surprised. I noticed he hadnt posted today so I looked for the link to his guide and my suspicions were confirmed. There are still many pictures within this thread though that many had contributed in there own posts. So we can just call this entire thread a guide. I do believe that most of the pics that Duct had in the guide came from many people here. So Im sure people can post images here (sans descriptions) if they wish. Or a new thread can be restarted altogether. Im sure all most people neeed are pictures for reference. I have the dvds so it not a problem for me.


Sad that he would react that way and strike out at everyone by removing it when one person got under his skin! Your right, a lot people took a lot of time to contribute to that... which is a kind of slap to the face for them. I do have the whole guide downloaded though, if anyone needs it.


----------



## Dar

m jamieson said:


> Sad that he would react that way and strike out at everyone by removing it when one person got under his skin! Your right, a lot people took a lot of time to contribute to that... which is a kind of slap to the face for them. I do have the whole guide downloaded though, if anyone needs it.


Yeah it is sad. When he threatened to leave last year I as well as many others emailed him to stay. I wont bother this time. 

Im sure many here will take you up on your generous offer of the guide. I have the star chart from the utility room Duct posted a couple days ago if anyone is interested.


----------



## Seaview

So long, duck, and thanks.


----------



## skinnyonce

Sad that he would react that way and strike out at everyone by removing I do have the whole guide downloaded though, if anyone needs it.





Hello, I'm new here so I dont want to offend !
The duct-tape guy did some fantastic work. and as a newbie- he really got my reintrodution to moldeling excited, he will be sadly missed and hopfully return. once cooler heads prevail, in the mean time can i purchase a copy of the said dvd or video you refer to in this thread or atleast send me a copy 

thanks,, scott


----------



## Dar

skinnyonce said:


> Sad that he would react that way and strike out at everyone by removing I do have the whole guide downloaded though, if anyone needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new here so I dont want to offend !
> The duct-tape guy did some fantastic work. and as a newbie- he really got my reintrodution to moldeling excited, he will be sadly missed and hopfully return. once cooler heads prevail, in the mean time can i purchase a copy of the said dvd or video you refer to in this thread or atleast send me a copy
> 
> thanks,, scott


Actually its just a picture guide.


----------



## m jamieson

I will send you a copy and the guide is free. As Dar said it is a freeze frame collection from LIS dvd's that highlight the upper decks details and color choices to help in your building and painting of the J2. Pm me your e-mail address and I will send you the files.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

m jamieson,

I just sent you a PM as well for the J2 guide with my e-mail addy.

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## Dar

You know on second thought I think I want guide as well. It may be good for quick reference. I will send you a pm as well.


----------



## Ductapeforever

*J-2 Guide*

The J-2 Builders Guide is being updated with new pics, artwork, and badly needed corrected pages. The site will be down durring construction but will return new and improved in a few weeks.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Thanks ductapeforever...much appreciated!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## jaws62666

What guide are you referring to?


----------



## Seaview

Thank you! :woohoo:


----------



## hedorah59

Great news - Thanks DTF :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe

Yes, thank you very much, it's been a big help.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnGuard

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

i'll be in withdrawls until its back...............


----------



## Seaview

jaws62666 said:


> What guide are you referring to?


 
:hat: you'll see when it's back on-line; it's everything that you need to know (and more) to build and paint the most accurate Jupiter 2 possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666

Seaview said:


> :hat: you'll see when it's back on-line; it's everything that you need to know (and more) to build and paint the most accurate Jupiter 2 possible. :thumbsup:


Is it on this hobby talk forum , or is there a website?


----------



## Dar

Whew. I thought you had left. All your pictures were gone from that thread as well as your WIP thread. Glad thats not the case.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Will it be printed on better paper this time, and printed in High Definition?


----------



## RSN

Lloyd Collins said:


> Will it be printed on better paper this time, and printed in High Definition?


And in 3-D! Put your special glasses on boys and girls!


----------



## phantom11

Hey Dar, I wouldn't mind a copy of that scan of the star map. I missed the original post. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dar

Here you go. Might as well just put it back in the thread.Just copy, resize and than edit it like what is seen on the show. Looks like a third of the map was edited off the one they hung up on the show. Some of the right side of the map was cut off as well as bits from the top and bottom. I think there is a picture in this thread that has smith walking into the utility room with the map hanging there.


----------



## Seaview

I just remembered that I had that full-sized map back in the 60's, and I think it was made by National Geographic. I'd love to get another one of those, maybe I'll find one on sleezeBay.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Maybe not 3-D, ...but updated, and 100% FREE!


----------



## Ductapeforever

The guide isn't gone, it will return new and improved, and still 100% FREE !


----------



## teslabe

I've got milk and cookies by the fireplace just in case.....:wave:


----------



## RSN

Ductapeforever said:


> Maybe not 3-D, ...but updated, and 100% FREE!


Oh man, no 3-D  wait, did you say FREE :hat:!


----------



## Ductapeforever

*3-D?, 3-D?*


----------



## Lloyd Collins

NO! Not FREE, as in no cost, but, free of defects. Operators are siting and waiting for your pre-orders.


Boy, am I going to be rich!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Don't pay attention to the man behind the curtain. Pre-orders are now being excepted.


----------



## Ductapeforever

The 'Guide" as it has become known is a 140 plus pages of full color art, color stills, DVD screen grabs and behind the scenes photos as a result of internet searches, donations, and invalueable research and assistance from a great majority of the very members of this forum, all gathered together into one great modelers resource. In it you will find details, paint suggestions, color references, drawings, and blueprints all from a modelers perspective. It took over two months of hard work and late nights that was posted online as it came together. So naturally it was still in rough form, mistakes errors and all.
My job is about to demand my attention full time and I will be away from home in Vancouver B.C. for several months, a perfect time to clean it up and repost it as an E-book online. I will post on the boards still when I have time, but I will concentrate on finishing this resource for those of you seeking help building the Jupiter 2 kit. Watch this thread for updates and annoucements as I hope to repost in it's entirety in about two weeks.


----------



## steviesteve

Thanks, Herb!
I'll be waiting with baited breath (from Super glue fumes, I suspect...)

Have fun in Vancouver!


----------



## Rl3058

Thanks, Duct.


----------



## bert model maker

thats great news


----------



## Mark_6478

That is extremely cool of you to put all the time and effort into doing this, since I'm not all that experienced with building and painting hardware kits, this will be perfect for me.... Defintely looking forward to it!

Thanks...:thumbsup:


----------



## skinnyonce

I to am grateful ,
Thank you for the fantastic work you provide hear, it is truly great, 
i may stumble a bit, but by gosh i'm gonna build this kit if it kill's me, besides if i really mess up i will have a great candidate for a crash scene diorama..


----------



## richlen2

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Y3a

I was wondering if enough 1st year COLOR photos exist to document the 1st level? Was it always in tan and such, or was it grays, blues, and metallics?


----------



## m jamieson

Here are a few color shots I have. 
Some color approximations can even be deduced from the black and white photos by comparing their tonalities to other "known"
items in the photo like a fire extinguisher or the silver trim on the bulkhead dividers. Also the are many color PR photos of the Robinson's in their first season wardrobes and that too can help deduce the colors in any "Approximations" in some B&W photos


----------



## m jamieson

A couple more.


----------



## Y3a

m jamieson said:


> Here are a few color shots I have.
> Some color approximations can even be deduced from the black and white photos by comparing their tonalities to other "known"
> items in the photo like a fire extinguisher or the silver trim on the bulkhead dividers. Also the are many color PR photos of the Robinson's in their first season wardrobes and that too can help deduce the colors in any "Approximations" in some B&W photos


Great! Thanks! I see the interior, while in those stupid tan and such is more subdued. I also need a look from the 1st year of the SINGLE pilot chair and open gap in the control cosole. I'll re-watch the 1st 4 episodes a few times....I don't get sick of Derelict cause of the J2 SPFX shots. I guess you see where this is going. I'm thinking Robinsons in tubes, Don in pilot chair, Smith in back of West with laser pistol, and perhaps robot in elevator. This is for the detailed interior, no gear, Henry's Core and Display Launch Tower.


----------



## m jamieson

Well if your going first season..here are a few that might help!


----------



## bert model maker

Yes, thank you.


----------



## Y3a

I'm just getting ideas right now. I dunno if I'll do the interior as early 1st year, or late 3rd. The "Single Pilot Theory" suggests one control chair. They DID wake up and find Don Driving, so thats the second part of why doing the 1st episode version would be cool.

I just bought the paints for the Jupiter 2. Cost me about a hundred bucks!!!


----------



## m jamieson

Y3a said:


> I'm just getting ideas right now. I dunno if I'll do the interior as early 1st year, or late 3rd. The "Single Pilot Theory" suggests one control chair. They DID wake up and find Don Driving, so thats the second part of why doing the 1st episode version would be cool.
> 
> I just bought the paints for the Jupiter 2. Cost me about a hundred bucks!!!


Hmmm...maybe I should just buy a can of 'Dutch Boy' and a roller! lol


----------



## Y3a

Interesting that the Astrogator didn't have the number ring painted on it yet. Just a black circle.


----------



## m jamieson

Y3a said:


> Interesting that the Astrogator didn't have the number ring painted on it yet. Just a black circle.


The numbers on the Astrogator didn't show up till 2nd or 3rd season..not sure which though.


----------



## Gemini1999

m jamieson said:


> The numbers on the Astrogator didn't show up till 2nd or 3rd season..not sure which though.


They were there for the second season premiere episode "Blast Off Into Space". The numbered Astrogator band came into play during the 2nd episode "Wild Adventure" when Dr Smith used a magnetic ring to deflect the Astrogator off course.

Bryan


----------



## m jamieson

Gemini1999 said:


> They were there for the second season premiere episode "Blast Off Into Space". The numbered Astrogator band came into play during the 2nd episode "Wild Adventure" when Dr Smith used a magnetic ring to deflect the Astrogator off course.
> 
> Bryan


Your right, I remember that now. What the heck was "Bold in concept..brilliant in design" crap when it can be sent off course with a five dollar magnetic ring! (who makes those anyway?) Yup..forget the inertial guidance system with laser gyros... it's off to Alpha Centauri with a boat compass! lol


----------



## Ductapeforever

Even aboard ship in the Navy, our navigational equipment could be set off course with a stray rare earth magnet. On the bridge anything that produced a magnetic field was forbidden around the Compass and Gyros. Thats why the airlines don't allow personal electronics to be used while in flight, the magnetic and electronic fields produced by these electronics can alter the navigational equipment in the cockpit.


----------



## m jamieson

Ductapeforever said:


> Even aboard ship in the Navy, our navigational equipment could be set off course with a stray rare earth magnet. On the bridge anything that produced a magnetic field was forbidden around the Compass and Gyros. Thats why the airlines don't allow personal electronics to be used while in flight, the magnetic and electronic fields produced by these electronics can alter the navigational equipment in the cockpit.


Yes that is true, I navigate by compass or gyro compass(immune to magnetic effects...just loses accuracy with precession over time) all the time. But then again ALL magnetic compasses are only designed for operation within the earths magnetic field...not in space! Ask any astronaut if his compass was working while in orbit or on the moon and he will give you a blank stare. Advanced navigation such as the inertial guidance systems that were even mentioned in the series to navigate the J2 would not in reality be affected my a small magnetic field. It was just the writers not doing their homework and being lazy! lol


----------



## teslabe

We are talking about a IA show here, real world does not work at all here..... If it fits the story line and makes it fun then it works that's all we need to know......


----------



## mmmmp

Hi gang, 

I've recently joined this forum and have already been inspried by the incredible WIP of the Moebius J2. I'm starting some sub-assemblys and fine detail work - the photos posted are really helpful and I thank those who have made them available.

My question is: where can I find the large database of reference pix? I saw the post that said it will be under contruction for a couple of weeks, but is there not a something I can DL or simply view in the mean time? Now that I've started my build, it's becoming difficult to leave it alone. 

Thanks in advance, 
Mark


----------



## Ductapeforever

I am working feverishly on the J-2 Builder's Guide database, and hope to repost in it's entirety sooner,perhaps in the next few days if everything goes right. I know how valueable the guide is , as an example just before I took down the website, the counters showed in excess of over 9,000 views. So I know you guys are using it. Patience...just a day or two more...


----------



## teslabe

mmmmp said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I've recently joined this forum and have already been inspried by the incredible WIP of the Moebius J2. I'm starting some sub-assemblys and fine detail work - the photos posted are really helpful and I thank those who have made them available.
> 
> My question is: where can I find the large database of reference pix? I saw the post that said it will be under contruction for a couple of weeks, but is there not a something I can DL or simply view in the mean time? Now that I've started my build, it's becoming difficult to leave it alone.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Mark


Hi Mark,
Welcome to the group, glad you like it so far, but please stay turned Ductape
will have the best database posted soon and you will just love it......:wave:


----------



## teslabe

Looks like I move too slow when I post.....


----------



## m jamieson

teslabe said:


> We are talking about a IA show here, real world does not work at all here..... If it fits the story line and makes it fun then it works that's all we need to know......


Oh I know it...I was only making a joke when I first posted about the ring. I would never REALLY try and make sense of any of Irwin's universe...why that would make one crazy!! lol


----------



## teslabe

m jamieson said:


> Oh I know it...I was only making a joke when I first posted about the ring. I would never REALLY try and make sense of any of Irwin's universe...why that would make one crazy!! lol


LOL.......


----------



## mmmmp

>Welcome to the group, glad you like it so far, but please stay turned Ductape
>will have the best database posted soon and you will just love it......<

Hi, 

That's great to hear! I have plenty of sub-assy painting I can do in the meantime, so I certainly can wait as long as it takes. After I posted my request, I felt a little uneasy that I was requesting something - what with being so new here. But, I can see how everyone seems to want to help each other to create some serious works of art. I look forward to the revised ref pix and appreciate being made so welcome here. 

Now, back to some detail work on the Astrogator...

Thanks again, 
Mark


----------



## Y3a

Bump - Just So I can find the thread again...


----------

